# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  At Gjergj Fishta, Nder i Kombit

## Albo

Historia e panjohur e botimit ilegal të "Lahutës Malcisë" me paratë që austro-hungarezët i kishin dhënë Faik Konicës për librin e Filip Shirokës dhe ndihma e At Pashko Bardhit 


*Fjalimi i panjohur i Aleksandër Xhuvanit në varrimin e Fishtës* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Presidenti Moisiu, "Nderi i Kombit" për Gjergj Fishtën*

Pak ditë më parë në kuadrin e 90-Vjetorit të Pavarsisë dhe festës së Çlirimit të Shqipërisë nga pushtuesit nazi-fashistë, Presidenti i Republikës, Alfred Moisiu, dekoroi me medaljen e artë "Nderi i Kombit", Padër Gjergj Fishtën, njërin prej figurave e personaliteteve më të shquara të historisë së Shqipërisë, i cili gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, ishte shpallur armik e reaksionar dhe gjithashtu vepra e tij ishte e ndaluar që në vitet e para të pasluftës. Është për t'u përshëndetur kjo nismë e Presidentit Moisiu, për të rivlersuar dhe për të vënë në vëndin që u takon shumë prej personaliteteve të fushave të ndryshme të historisë së Shqipërisë, të cilët gjatë periudhës së regjimit komunist, jo vetëm që u lanë në harresë, por çështë më e keqja, u denigruan dhe u poshtëruan në mënyrën më të paskrupullt nga politika dhe propaganda e atij regjimi. Ajo dekoratë e Presidentit Moisiu e akorduar për Fishtën, i bashkangjitet atyre që poeti, shkrimtari, politikani dhe publicisti i famshëm pati marrë nga Greqia, Turqia, Austro-Hunagria dhe Italia. Shumë prej këtyre figurave të ndritura të historisë së Shqipërisë, "Gazeta Shqiptare" është munduar prej vitesh që t'i pasqyrojë në faqet e saj, e do të vazhdojë që t'i pasqyrojë ato edhe në të ardhmen.


Dashnor Kaloçi

Si vetimë u përhap an' e kand të Shqipnisë lajmi i hidhët i vdekjes së poetit t'onë Kombëtar, At Gjegj Fishtës dhe e mahnitun mbeti sot mbarë bota shqiptare, tue kujtue emnin zamadh të autorit të "Lahutës së Malcisë" që ka këndue, si dikur Omeri, burrnin e besën e fist tonë, që ka ndezë zemrat e Shqiptarëvet, si dikur Tirteu, i vjetërsisë. E me të drejtë i kan thënë Fishtës "Tirteu i Shqipnisë, se sikurse ai me elegjitë e tij ndezi zemrat e Spartanëve për luftë, njashtu dhe epopeja e "Lahutës", odet dhe elegjitë e "Mrizit të Zanave" e të poezive të tjera kanë mbledhë në zemër të djelmnisë sonë dashuninë e pamasë për truellin e të parëve dhe për gjuhën amtare. Këto dy ideale: Atdhedashunia dhe rujetja e gjuhës si dritë e synit, lavarimi dhe përdorimi e saj kanë qenë polet rreth së cilave shtrihej vepra e çmueshme e Fishtës. E s'ka kush tjetër veçse ne arsimtarëve që kemi pasë e kemi nëpër duer edhe ua kemi mësu nxënësve poezitë e tij, që e çmon ma mirë veprën zamadhe të tij, e cila sot si një far (Dritë) i madh dritëdhanës ka ndriçue mendjen e djelmënisë sonë, si një Ungjill shkëndimadh morali ka zbutë e ka edukue zemrën e saj". 

Këto fjalë të panjohura deri më sot, janë fjalët e para të Prof. Dr. Aleksandër Xhuvanit, njërit prej lëvruesëve më të shquar të gjuhës shqipe, të mbajtura plot 62-vjet më parë në ceremoninë mortore të varrimit të poetit të madh, Padër Gjergj Fishta, në qytetin e Shkodrës. Ndonëse Prof. Dr. Aleksandër Xhuvani gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist për shumë kohë ishte i zgjedhur në funksionin e deputetit dhe anëtarit të Kryesisë së Frontit Demokratik të Shqipërisë, edhe pse ai gjatë atyre viteve ishte një njeri shumë nderuar dhe i respektuar për punën e tij të madhe në fushën e gjuhësisë, fjalimi i tij në ceremoninë e varrimit të Poetit Kombëtar, Padër Gjergj Fishtës, nuk e pa kurrë dritën e botimiti, pasi Fishta dhe vepra e tij u ndaluan që në vitet e para të pasluftës. Po çfarë ka thënë tjetër Prof. Aleksandër Xhuvani në atë fjalim që nuk është bërë asnjëherë publik që nga ajo kohë dhe kush ishin personalitetet e tjera të politikës e artit që morrën pjesë apo dërguan telegrame ngushëllimi në varrimin e tij? Lidhur me këtë bën fjalë shkrimi i mëposhtëm, që "Gazeta" e boton në kuadrin e ciklit të publikimit të figurave dhe personaliteteve të spikatura të histrorisë së Shqipërisë, të cilat u lanë në heshtje apo u denigruan nga regjimi komunist i Enver.

*Pagëzimi i Fishtës nga De Martino*

Gjergj Fishta u lind më 23 tetor të vitit 1871 në katundin Fishtë të zonës së Zadrimës dhe ishte i biri i Ndokës së Simon Ndocit e i zonjës Prenda të Lazër Kuçit. Pas lindjes së tij, të dy prindërit që ishin besimtarë të më mëdhenj, e dërguan në kishë për ta pagëzuar ashtu si ishin ritet fetare të katolikëve. Ai fëmijë i porsalindur pati fatin që të pagëzohej nga Padër Leonardo De Martino, i cili përveçse detyrës së meshtarit që e kreu deri në fund të jetrës së tij, është tepër i njohur edhe si një nga poetët e shkrimtarët më të famshëm të arbëreshve të Italisë. Padër Leonardo De Martino e pagëzoi atë fëmijë të vogël me emrin Zef, i cili ishte dhe emëri i tij i vërtetë deri në periudhën që ai u dorzua si prift dhe mori emrin "Gjergj". Mësimet e para Fishta i mori në Kolegjin e Troshanit i cili në atë kohë ishte një nga më të njohurit jo vetëm në atë trevë të Shqipërisë Veriore, por edhe në Ballkan, për faktin se ai ishte direkt nën administrimin e kujdesin e Vatikanit dhe aty jepnin mësime disa nga klerikët më të famshëm katolikë të ardhur apsotafat nga Italia. Pasi përfundoi mësimiet në Kolegjin e Troshanit ku Fishta u dallue për inteligjencën e tij natyrore të rrallë, ai u mor nga pedagogët e tij (fretërit franceskan) dhe u dërgua për të ndjekur më tej studimet në fushën e teologjisë në Bosnjë të ish-Jugosllavisë, e cila në atë kohë ishte krahinë e perandorisë Austro-Hungareze. Pas diplomimit në atë Kolegj Franceskan, ai u kthye në Shqipëri dhe u caktua si meshtar në fshatrat e Lezhës ku edhe dha meshën e parë më 25 shkurt të vitit 1894. Në zonën e Lezhës e cila asokohe ishte nën administrimin e Prefekturës së Shkodrës, Fishta shërbeu si meshtar për disa vjet dhe më pas u caktua edhe në disa fshatra të tjerë si Gomsiqe të Pukës dhe në krahinën e Hotit në zonën e Mbi-Shkodrës. Në vitin 1902 Gjergj Fishta u emërua me detyrën e drejtorit të kolegjeve franceskane të qytetit të Shkodrës dhe punën e parë që bëri në ato shkolla, ishte futja e gjuhës shqipe në të gjitha lëndët mësimore. Nisur nga puna e madhe që bëri Fishta në ato vite për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe, në vitin 1908 kur u mbajt Kongresi i Manastirit, që caktoi dhe alfabetin e Gjuhës Shqipe, ai u zgjodh në mënyrë unanime nga të gjithë delegatët e tij, si Kryetar i Komisjonit të atij Kongresi. Në vitet që vijuan më pas, Padër Gjergj Fishta themeloi revistën "Hylli i Dritës", të cilën e nxorri për herë të parë në vitin 1913-të, e cila vazhdoi më pas deri në vitin 1944, kur u mbyll nga komunistët që erdhën në pushtet. Nga viti 1916-të e deri në vitin 1918-të, Padër Gjergj Fishta drejtoi edhe gazetën "Posta e Shqypnisë" dhe vazhdoi të ishte antar i rregullt i Shoqërisë Letrare "Bashkimi" me qëndër në Shkodër, e cila ishte themeluar që në vitin 1899. Në vitet e pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë, Padër Gjergj Fishta iu kushtua edhe politikës dhe në vitin 1919-të, kur u mbajt Konferenca e Paqes në Paris, ai dërgua si antar i një prej delegacioneve shqiptare që mori pjesë me të drejta të plota në atë mbledhje, ku morën pjesë shumë delegacione nga vënde të ndryshme të Botës. Në vitin 1921 në zgjedhjet e para parlamentare, Padër Gjergj Fishta u zgjodh deputet i Prefekturës së Shkodrës dhe pak kohë më vonë u zgjodh edhe nënkryetar i Parlamentit. Nisur nga ai funksion që mbante, Fishta u dërgua si përfaqësues i Shqipërisë në konferencat ndërballkanike që u zhvilluan në Athinë, Stamboll e Bukuresht. Po kështu në vitin 1932 ai bëri një udhëtim të gjatë prej disa javësh në SHBA-së, ku mori takime me mërgatën shqiptare që ishte vendosur aty dhe shumë prej personaliteteve të saj.

*Konica sponsorizoi "Lahutën e Malcisë"*

Vepra madhore e Padër Gjergj Fishtës. "Lahuta e Malcisë" e filloi botimin e saj si fillim që në vitin 1905 me një vëllim të vogël me titull "Te ura e Rrazhnicës", i cili u shtyp nga shtypshkronja "Vitalini" në Zarë të Dalmacisë. Botimi i atij libri të vogël në formë broshure u bë i mundur vetëm në sajë të Faik Konicës, i cili i dërgoi Fishtës, 100 franga ari që ia kishte dhënë Ministria e Jashtme e Austro-Hungarisë për botimin e një libri të poetit shkodran Filip Shiroka. Duke qenë se në atë kohë që u dhanë ato para, Filip Shiroka nuk e kishte përgatitur akoma librin për botim, e nëse nuk kishte ndonjë vepër tjetër për t'u botuar në gjuhën shqipe, ishte vënë kusht që paret duhej të ktheheshin. Në atë kohë Faik Konica në një letër që i dërgoi Padër Pashko Bardhit, të cilin e kishte bashkëpunëtor të revistës "Albania", e pyeste nëse Shoqëria Letrare "Bashkimi" kishte ndonjë vepër për botim dhe Pashko Bardhi menjëherë e rekomandoi botimin e vëllimit të Fishtës të titulluar "Te ura e Rrazhnicës". Pas kësaj Faik Konica i dërgoi paratë me postë dhe libri u botua në mënyrë ilegale, pasi në atë kohë ishte e ndaluar me ligj që në tokat që ishin nën admistrimin e Austro-Hungarisë të të botoheshin libra në gjuhën shqipe. Botimi i librit u bë i mundur në saj të Padër Pashko Bardhit i cili shkoi tek Ministri Fuqiplotë i Austro-Hungarisë në Dalmaci dhe iu lut që të gjendej ndonjë mënyrë për botimin e librit të Fishtës. Pasi e dëgjoi deri në fund, Minsitri austro-hungarez i tha Pashko Bardhit që emrin e autorit të mos e vinin në faqen e parë të librit, por në faqen e fundit dhe përpara se të shpërndahej libri, faqia e fundit të shkëputej që andej dhe vetëm ashtu mund t'i shpëtonte ndëshkimit ligjor. Në këtë mënyrë u bë shtypja e atij libri në vitin 1905 dhe në të gjitha kopjet e atij botimi ku disa ekzemplarë ruhen ende dhe sot, nuk figuron fare emri i autorit, Gjergj Fishtës.

*Ribotimet e "Lahutës"*

"Lahuta e Malcisë" që është dhe vepra kryesore e Padër Gjergj Fishtës, është një vëllim me 30 këngë, e cila u botua e plotë vetëm në vitin 1937. Pas atij botimi ajo vepër pati një jehonë të madhe dhe nga kërkesat e shumta që iu bënë, Fishta u detyra dhe e ribotoi atë në vitin 1939. Pas këtyre dy botimeve, "Lahuta e Malcisë" u ribotua përsëri në vitin 1958 në diasporën shqiptare duke u përgatitur nga At Daniel Gjeçaj, në bashkëpunim me Prof. Martin Camajn dhe Dr. Petro Vuçanin. Ai ribotim kishte rreth 700 faqe sepse ishte i paisur edhe me shpjegime dhe komente të ndryshme. Përveç "Lahutës" që konsiderohet si një nga veprat më madhore dhe më të arrira të tij, Padër Gjergj Fishta shkroi edhe rreth 30 vepra të tjera, ku më të spikaturat janë: "Vallja e Parrizit", "Mrizi i Zanave", "Anzat e Parnasit", "Gomari i Babatasit", "Jerina" etj. Përveç këtyre veprave Fishta bashkëpunoi ngushtë duke shkruar në të gjithë shtypin shqiptar të asaj kohe që nga "Albania" e Faik Konicës, te "Kalendari" i Mithat Frashërit, në "Hylli i Dritës" dhe në të gjitha revistat letrare shqiptare. Asokohe Padër Gjergj Fishta konsiderohej si një nga polemistët më të spikatur dhe ndër polemikat e tij mbahet mënd ajo me titull "Gabove Hilë", në të cilën ai polemizonte me Ministrin e Arsimit, Hil Mosi, lidhur me mbylljen e shkollave private në Shqipëri. Ai artikull asokohe bëri një bujë të madhe në të gjithë vëndin dhe i gjithë shtypi shqiptar e komentoi gjatë atë. 

*Ceremonia e varrimit të Fishtës*

Padër Gjergj Fishta vdiq më 29 dhjetor të vitit 1940-të në spitalin civil të qytetit të Shkodrës ku ai ishte shtruar nga një sëmundje e zemrës dhe e mushkrive. Varrimi i tij u krye një ditë më vonë në kishën Françeskane të Gjuhadolit ku morën pjesë me mijra e mijra vetë nga populli i Shkodrës, midis të cilëve dhe ajka e intelektualve shqiptarë dhe përfaqësues nga të gjitha shkollat e vëndit. Në mes shumë fjalimeve që u mbajtën në ceremoninë mortore të varrimit të tij e cila u bë në shkallët e godinës së Postës që qytetit, erdhën dhe shumë telegrame, ku midis tyre ishin ato të Prof. Eqerem Çabejt, Zenel Prodanit, Spiro Vinjaut, Muharrem Bajraktarit, Rexhep Mitrovicës, Bahri Omarit, Karl Gurakuqit, Frano Alkajt, Mihal Bellkamenit, Lasgush Poradecit, Ernest Koliqit dhe Hafiz Muratit. Fjala e fundit në atë ceremoni madhështore, u mbajt nga Prof. Aleksandër Xhuvani, që ishte një nga miqtë më të ngushtë të Fishtës, e cila ka qenë e panjohur dhe nuk është botuar asnjëherë deri më sot.

----------


## Albo

In memoriam

*Vepra e "Poetit Kombëtar" 

At Gjergj Fishta (1871‑1940) një ungjill i ngrohtë atdhedashurie*

_"Shqipnia pat nji fat t' madh e t'jashtzakonshem, shka nuk e paten popujt e tjer, veçse mbas qindra vjetsh të nji jete letrare, pat të madhin, të naltuemin përmbi t'gjith, atë, qi u pshtet në popull t'vetin e n' gjuhen e tij e qi me vjersha t'veta ndezi flak zemrat n'popull, pat zhenin poetike t'At Gjergj Fishtes"_

Maksimiliam Lamberc

nga Klajd Kapinova

New York, USA

*Një "curriculum vitae" e shkurtër e Fishtës*

Mësohet nga burimet familjare, se kishte lindur pas tre vëllezërve dhe një motër të cilën e donte shumë. Në moshën 7 vjeçare, nis mësimet e para të edukatës në qytetin e lashtë të traditës kulturore Shkodër në vitin 1878. Dy vjet më pas, vijon mësimet e rregullta në Seminarin e Troshanit (shkollë e klerikëve katolikë). 6 vjet më vonë shkon për të ndjekur studimet në Bosnje (në Kuvendin e Sutiekës), ku, merr dijet e qendrushme në degën filozofike, ndërsa në Kuvendin e Livnos, mëson me adhurim në linjën teologjike. 

Në një ndër ditët e ftohta të 25 shkurtit të vitit 1894, në kishën e Troshanit çon meshën e parë, duke qenë i veshun me zhgunin e sandalet e zbathura të shën Françeskut të Asizit. Në vitet në vijim, ishte kapelan në famullinë e Lezhës, mësimdhënës e meshtar në Kolegjin e Troshanit dhe për 12 muaj gjendet në Gomsiqe të Pukës. Në bashkëpunim me abatin e Mirditës, imzot Prenk Doçi, i jep jetë tek themelon Shoqninë Letrare dhe Kulturore "Bashkimi", boton artikuj të rëndësishëm e të mprehtë, duke përhapur të vërtetën në një numër sa më të madh njerëzish. Ishte i pari që hapi klasat qytetëse, duke futur gjuhën shqipe në mësim, në kohën që ishte emëruar drejtor i shkollës fillore françeskane. Më pas ishte kryetar i Komisionit të Alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe në Manastir (1908), si dhe themelon dhe drejton deri sa mbylli sytë revistën e njohur kulturore‑shkencore "Ylli i Dritës" (Shkodër, 1913). Ai, hapi Shtypshkronjën Françeskane, nga ku nisën të dalin rregullisht periodikë të shtypit katolik dhe kulturorë në qytetin e Shkodrës. Krijoi lidhje dhe ura bashkëpunimi me të gjithë albanologët e njohur evropian asokohe, duke i pasur si bashkëpunëtorë dhe bashkëtrajtues të shumë temave interesante mbi Shqipërinë, gjuhën, visaret e kombit, traditën, letërsinë dhe krishtërimin e hershëm ndër shqiptarë. Në bashkëpunim me të madhin liberator Luigj Gurakuqin (të cilit i kishte venë në ambientet e Kuvendin Françeskan në Shkodër një dhomë përsonale në dispozicion, ku shpesh Gurakuqi strehohej, sa herë që nga kundërshtarët politikë vihej në rrezik jeta e tij, shënimi im K.K.), themelon "Komisien letrare" (1916) të Shkodrës dhe paralelisht me këtë drejton gazetën e rëndësishme "Posta e Shqypnisë". 

Përvoja e tij e gjërë në zotimin për çështje nacionale shqiptare bëri të mundur që ai me veshjen e fratit, të përfaqësojë Atdheun e vet, në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris, ku, kryeson delegacionin diplomatik. 

Duke përfaqësuar denjësisht alternativën e opozitës, Fishta ishte deputet i Shkodrës dhe zgjidhet nënkryetar i Parlamentit. Me dorën e vet, përuron hapjen e gjimnazit të njohur "Illyricum" në Shkodër, që pas vdekjes do të marrë emrin e tij, por komunistët e suprimojnë menjëherë me rë ardhur dhunshëm në pushtet. Në vitin 1924, merr pjesë në lëvizjet politike të kohës, duke qenë përkrah opozitës noliste dhe më pas emigron në Itali. 

Për kulturën e gjerë që kishte, emërohet Lektor Jubilar në Teologji e Filozofi. Më pas, dy herë është përfaqësues i delegacionit shqiptar në Athinë e Stamboll. Për 3 vjet me radhë zgjidhet si Provinçial i Urdhërit Françeskan në Shqipëri (ky urdhër është ndër më të vjetrat në vendin tonë, së bashku me benediktinët, të cilët janë vendosur për herë të parë në shëk.XII‑XIII, shënim im K.K.) dhe një vit para se të mbyllte sytë ishte akademik i Italisë, një ndër titujt më të mëdhenj, që ende se ka fituar asnjë njeri i nacionit të vet deri më sot. Pikërisht për këtë fat dhe nder historiografia komuniste, e anatemoi Fishtën deri në përbaltje për gjysëm shekulli, duke mos thënë asnjëherë arsyen, se ishte një atdhetar dhe kundër shovinizmit pushtues barbar sllav. 

5 ditë pas Krishtlindjeve, më 30 dhjetor 1940 mbylli sytë, ai, që i hapi sytë gjithë popullit shqiptar. Fishta varroset në Shkodër, mes lotëve dhe pikëllimit të madh të bashkëqytetarëve, bashkëluftëtarëve të idealeve të senjta të lirisë dhe demokracisë perëndimore, vëllezërve të dashur në Krishtin e Atdheun. Kur eshtrat e tij, ishin pajtuar me lumninë e pasosur, ndodhi ai akti më antinjerëzor, kur zvarroset nga regjimi ateist i Enver Hoxhës, ashtu sikurse kishin vepruar turqit me eshtrat e Pjetër Bogdanit autorit të "Çetës së Profetëve", serbët me babain e grumbulluesit të zellshëm e kodifikimit të "Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit" at Shtjefen Gjeçovit dhe së fundi përsëri komunistët eshtrat e Dedë Gjo Lulit fatosit trim të Kryengritjes së Malësisë së Madhe (më 6 prill 1911) të cilat me përbuzje i hodhën në ujërat e ftohta të lumit Drin... Pushtuesit e huaj dhe komunistët trathtarë me gjak e gjuhë shqiptari, kishin një emërues të përbashkët: të shkatërronin sa më themel, çdo vlerë dhe figurë të ndritur të trojeve amtare shqiptare. 

6 vjet pas vendosjes së demokracisë, për vlerat e së cilës ai punoi e jetoi gjithnjë, më 28 dhjetor 1996, pas 56 vjetësh rivarroset me një cerëmoni, ku, merr pjesë gjithë hierarkia e klerit katolik, duke i bërë edhe një herë nderim relikeve të rigjetura të eshtarave të tij. Para atyre pak eshtrave që Zoti deshti t'i ruante, u bënë nderime e humazhe në qendër të kishës françeskane dhe filloi puna për të ribotuar serinë e veprave të tij...


*Pa Fishtën historia e letrave shqipe do të ishte e mangët*


Esencialisht, për të gjithë françeskanët e përvujtur, Fishta, ishte një intelektual dhe klerik i madh. Një njeri me vizione të kjarta. Vepra e tij u bë burim frymëzimi dhe dashurie për Fe e Atdhe dhe përparim, çka në mendjen e Fishtës, ato jetonin në një unitet, duke e ngritur gjeniun në nivele të reja cilësore, që i kanë qendruar kohës edhe sot. 

Vlerësime pozitive kishte vazhdimisht sipas këndvështrimeve të ndryshme, për Fishtën e letrat shqipe, si njohës i kthjellët i tërësisë së kulturës së tabanit të lashtë autentik dhe përtej tij. Opinione pozitive kanë shprehur përmes pendës dhe mendjes në kohë dhe në rrethana të ndryshme shumë intelektualë të shquar, albanologë evropianë ashtu dhe bashkëatdhetarët e tij në Veri dhe Jug të Shqipërisë, shkrimtarë dhe studiues të kulturës shqiptare asokohe dhe sot.

Kështu Karl Shtainmes e krahason Fishtën me Gëten e Shilerin, ndërsa francezët e thërrasin "Tirteu i Shqipërisë". Albanologu i njohur italian at Fulvio Kordinjano, që punoi dhe jetoi për një kohë të gjatë në Shqipëri, radhiti këto fjalë të ngrohta zemre: "Pak kush kujtoj, në letërsi të mbarë botës, ia del at Fishtës si poet satirik, si i tillë me nji fui të çuditshme ther e pren aty ku djeg". Ndërsa 5 vjet më vonë, albanologu i shquar italian, prof. Gaetano Petrotta, me pendën dhe mendjen e tij ka lënë të gdhendur këtë vlerësim shumë domethënës: "Ndër veprat e këtij është shprehur e pasqyruar në mënyrë më të kthjellët shpirti i popullit shqiptar. Këto vepra kanë për të mbetur të pavdeshme e kanë për t'u bërë poezia e kombit të Skënderbeut...". I madhi për të madhin Faik Konica për at Gjergj Fishtën, në shenjë nderimi dhe respkti të thellë ka lënë si dëshmi të tij vlerësimin konçiz: "Kot së koti përpiqen grekët e sotëm të kërkojnë në letërsinë e tyre një vepër më të plotë se "Lahuta" e Gjergj Fishtës". Prof. Ernest Koliqi, thotë: "Fishta, ishte vravashka e shqiptarizmës, e bashkimit në gjakun dhe gjuhën e përbashkët". Për poetin e pendës, që ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në Rilindjen Nacionale, prof. Abaz Ermenji shkruan: "At Gjergj Fishta, është ndoshta m'i madhi poet shqiptar gjer më sot. Edhe ky pjesën më të rëndëishme të veprave të tij, ia pat kushtuar çështjes nacionale". Në vitin 1989, At Daniel Gjeçaj (që këto ditë ndërroi jetë), studiues i afërt, (botues i "Lahutës së Malcis" në Itali), jep esencialisht këtë formulim: "...Fishta, këndohej pa dijtë se i thojshin emnin; këndohej përse në këngët e tija ishte shqiptar; shqiptari në doke, në kanu, në mitologji, në folklor, në aspirata, në jetë, në luftë e në ngallnime". Poeti i madh i valëve të liqenit të Pogradecit dhe miku i tij Lasgush Poradeci, e pati cilësiar bukur meshtarin françeskan, si: "Shkëmbi i tokës dhe shkëmbi i shpirtit shqiptar". Gjykim të mirë ka hartuar edhe albanologu dr. Antonio Baldacci, ku midis të tjerave sintetizon: "At Fishta mund të thirret apostull i Atdheut të vet...". 

Shkurt e saktë, duke bërë paralelizëm në historinë shumëshekullore shqiptare ka lënë të shkruar edhe at Augusto Gemelli, kur vlerëson: "Në historin e Shqypnis, emni i at Fishtes do të rrijë krahas me atë të Gjergj Kastriotit. Dy emna këta, të cilat janë e do të mbesin nji flamur i vetëm, nji nxitje e vetme e nji lumni e vetme". Prof. Martin Camaj, shkruan: "...Mua më ka bërë përshtypje një gjë në seleksionimin e shkrimtarëve të vendit, janë ndalur shkrimtarë që ishin krejtësisht të talentuar është edhe Fishta, që ishte shumë i kulturuar në pikëpamjet e letërsisë". Kritiku i sotshëm bashkëkohorë dr. Aurel Plasari midis shumë konsideratave për jetën dhe veprën e Fishtës ka dhënë edhe vlerësimin e veçantë: "Gjysmëshekulli që ka kaluar prej vdekjes së tij fizike, e ka vërtetuar jetëgjatësinë e veprës së tij letrare, me gjithë kushtet specifike të vështira në të cilat i është dashur asaj të gjallojë". Dr. Sabri Hamiti, një ndër njohësit më të mirë të letërsisë së traditës dhe bashkëkohores, mbi lirikën dhe poetikën nacionale, renditë edhe këto fjalë në parathënien e lirika fishtiane: "...zotërojnë figurat ambientale dikund edhe figurat historike, por gjithnjë më të freskëta janë krahasimet që dalin nga një botë elementare shqiptare e shkëmbit, malit, fushës, lules, erës; pra një botë e tërë konkrete që don të pavdeksohet e të përgjithësohet në art". Mbi korpusin e botuar të veprave të Fishtës në Kosovë, të ndara në katër vëllime, shquhet edhe shkrimi hyrës që shoqëron kryeveprën "Lahuta e Malcis", shkruar me art nga studiuesi i shquar i ditëve tona dr. Anton Nikë Berisha, ku mund të kundrohet me endeje parathënia me titull kuptimplotë: "Vepër e qenësisë së botës dhe shpirtit shqiptar", ku ndër të tjera autori dr. Berisha sintetizon: "Rëndësia dhe vlera e "Lahuta e Malcis" dëshmohet pos tjerash edhe me aktualitetin që ka kjo sot, qoftë si tematikë, qoftë si pasuri gjuhësore shprehëse dhe si kuptimësi: ‑ ruatja e qenësisë shqiptare, forcimi dhe pasurimi i vetëdijes dhe vetëdijësimit kombëtar, për atë qëllimin e fundit thelbësor që del nga gjithë vepra letrare e këtij krijuesi madhor ‑ për mirëqënien tonë të sotme dhe të nersërme".


*Vepra e Fishtës një ungjill i ngrohtë atdhedashurie*

Mund të thuhet hapur, se kontributi i Fishtës, është simbol i shqiptarizmit të kulluar dhe gjithë vepra e tij madhore përbën një ungjill të ngrohtë atdhedashurie. Si meshtar i përvujtë i popullit të vet që e donte dhe e respektonte aq shumë, u nderua, u respektu si bari shpirtëror shembullor nga delet e veta dhe bashkëkohësit, mbasi si një shqiptar i vërtetë ruante besë e burrëri, kishte guxim e trimëri, për të cilat gdhendi me pendën e fuqishme magjinë e madhe të veprave që krijoi mendja e begatë, duke ia bërë dhuratë krenarie gjithë Shqipërisë.

Pikërisht për këto virtyte të çmueshme, vepra e "poetit nacional" shpaloset me vizione mjaft të gjëra, me vlera të shumta e të një rëndësie të madhe për letërsinë shqipe. Ajo që e dallon më së shumti poetin si gjeni origjinal, midis shumë të tjerave është arsyetimi bindës se: Homeri shqiptar nuk është aspak transplantim i teologjisë a i parimeve të Urdhërit Françeskan, të cilit me devocion ai i përkiste, por ndryshe, ishte më shumë se kaq, sepse ishte gjithnjë një vlerë e re që ripërtërihej e ridimensionohej në një sistem origjinal vlerash, që asnjëherë nuk i kundërvihej kuptimit esencial kristian, në veprat e të cilit identifikohet si një lloj bagazhi i pasur me vlera ripërtëritëse bashkëkohore. Për me tepër, kjo dëshmohet në tërësinë e kulturës solide që kishte pasur fatin e mirë të merrte Fishta, duke përthithur ajkën kulturore botërore e në veçanti atë evropiane dhe e transmetoi nektarin si një trashëgim të denjë brez pas brezi përmes puplës së shkrimtarit. 

Pohimi i thjeshtë i autorit, shpiegon dushëm mesazhin filozofik të tij të shprehur në veprat "Odisea", "Shën Françesku i Azisit", "Kryepremja e Shën Gjonit", të cilat janë respektivisht: ngallnjimi i lirisë, vëllazërimi dhe inifikimi sipas vështrimit të kthjellët të doktrinës kristiane. Gjithsesi mund të pohohet me të drejtën e qytetarisë shqiptare, se kryevepra aq shumë e adhuruar nga shumë breza si një margaritar brilant shkëlqen brenda universit që shpalosë mendja dhe dora e palodhur e shkrimtarit të përkushtuar tërësisht interesave të nacionit shqiptar. Ky prodhimtar i begatë i fushës së letrave shqipe, asokohe me të drejtë ishte përfshirë me të drejtë vlerësimi, në listën e Çmimit Nobël, si i nagjishëm në pendën artistike, çka në këtë mënyrë kishte kaluar kufijtë etnikë dhe i përkiste tashmë edhe fondit të artë të letërsisë botëore.

Si një intektual universal, eruditi i gjërë e i thellë Fishta, ka lënë gjurmë në fusha po aq të vështira sa ajo e letërsisë, ku në mënyrë të dukshme, është shquar si arkitekt shqiptar me shije të hollë. 

Disa nga projektet e realizuar nga mendja krijuese e Fishtës janë: balli i kishës së Rubikut, qela e Lezhës. Ndërsa në Dukagjin (Malësi e Madhe) ka mbetur si gjurmë e freskët dora mjeshtërore e tij, që e skicoi në kartë kishën e Prekalit, kishën e "Zojës Rruzare" në qytetin e Shkodrës, ashtu sikurse projektoi kishës së Troshanit. Po ashtu Fishta organizon me vetëinsiativë ekspozitën simbolike me titull kuptimplotë "Rozafat", ku për vizitorët e shumtë ardashës, ofroi 25 punime të nënshkruara nga dora e frymëzimit të padër Gjergjit.


*Kraharori i poetit ruajti tituj nderi e fisnikërie*  

Fishta i madh nuk mbeti pa u vlerësuar nga qarqet e interesuara të kancelarisë së kulturës dhe të civilizimit evropian dhe nga bashkëkohësit e vet. Ai është nderuar me kurora dafinash argjendi nga Klubi "Gjuha Shqype" i Shkodrës në vitin 1011, "Penda e Artë" dhënë për merita të spikatura në cilësi shkrimore dhënë nga qyteti po aq i Beratit në vitin 1917. Medalja "Mearif" e Klasit II, dhënë nga shteti i Turqisë më 1912, "Rihter‑Kreuz" të dorëzuar nga Austro‑Hungaria në vitin 1912, "Benemerenza" dhuruar nga Selia e Shenjtë në Vatikan më 1925, medalja me emrin e një zogu mitologjik "Phoenix" dorëzuar nga shteti i Greqisë në vitin 1931, etj.

At Gjergj Fishta, duke u vlerësuar, ka sot një trashëgimi, një mal të tërë me emrin dhe rrymën e pastër gjithsesi të vlerësuara sa dhe si duhet. Ekzistenca e plotë e botimit të tij, do të nxisë kërshërinë e studiuesve letrarë që t'i qasen kësaj vepre dhe t'a vështrojnë atë mbi bazën e studimit të kohës në mënyrë sa më komplekse e më të gjithanshme.

----------


## Albo

*FISHTA MEDITANS*

Në kulturën shqiptare të dhjetëvjeçarëve të parë të shek. XX mendimi teorik‑estetik njeh hopin e parë cilësor, që do të bëhet i ndjeshëm sidomos në periudhën mes dy Luftërash botërore. Si në shumë kultura me fat të ngjashëm, edhe në atë shqiptare zhvillimi i këtij mendimi shfaqet me karakteristikë të parë ndërthurjen, që duket si e përhershme, mes kritikës letrare dhe asaj të artit, mes historisë (përkatësisht teorisë) së dukurisë artistike dhe analizave që i brendashkruhen estetikës si disiplinë e specializuar. 

Faktorët që e kushtëzojnë përhapjen e ideve estetike, si dhe imponimin e tyre, në kulturën shqiptare të këtyre dhjetëvjeçarëve, janë të shumtë dhe të ndërlikuar, në mos edhe të implikuar me elemente kontradiktore që mund të  ndikojnë si në përhapjen, ashtu në zgjerimin e këtyre ideve. Duke pasur për sfond zhvillimin e vetëdijës për misionin e artit në jetën shoqërore dhe kulturore, në letërsinë (më shumë se në artet) shqiptare të asaj periudhe nisin të lulëzojnë dhe të bëhen të njohura krijime madhore, të kultivuara, si dhe gojore. Duke iu përgjigjur nevojave shpirtërore të shoqërisë shqiptare, por, siç është e natyrshme, edhe duke i nxitur e madje provokuar ato, krijimtaria letrare‑artistike e periudhës mesdyluftore në Shqipëri vjen duke i shtuar kërkesat estetike, si dhe duke u sinkronizuar gjithnjë më mirë me stadin e ngritur të konceptit artistik modern europian. Nga ana tjetër, është i ndjeshëm në të njëjtën periudhë edhe një mjedis artistik periferik, pa kritere e kërkesa estetike, që fut në perimetrin e krijimtarisë letrare tonalitete të rrëgjuara, sentimentalizma të vjetëruara, tanimë edhe një barrë keqkuptimesh lidhur me "vlerat" e asaj letërsie që quhet "e rilindjes kombëtare". Formësohet atëherë një éventail perspektivash që ndihmojnë në mënyrë të ndjeshme në mëvetësimin e fushës së estetikes, duke çelur para mendimtarëve shqiptarë një vis të dendur problemesh, gjithë pretendime, vështirësi, të papritura.

Historikisht i bie të jetë Faik Konica (1876‑1942) i pari teoricien shqiptar që do t'i japë shtytje vështrimit kritik të punëve në letërsinë shqipe, duke u përpjekur t'i kthjellojë ato, t'i nxjerrë në rafshin e vetëdijës kritike dhe, sidomos, t'u japë një status sa më aktiv, më konstruktiv, në përputhje me nevojat konkrete, me dinamikën e kulturës shqiptare të kohës. Konica do të jetë (historikisht) edhe i pari mendimtar shqiptar që përhap ide estetike bashkëkohore në kulturë përgjithësisht. E kam fjalën jo aq për shkrime deri diku të njohura, si Kohëtore e letrave shqipe (1906), i cili mbahet për dokument i themelimit të kritikës letrare shqiptare, Letërsia shqiptare, Shënim për metafizikën e bektashinjve apo për kritikë të llojit utilitar, si ato recensionale për libra të ndryshëm të botuara gjithnjë në Albanian e tij, por për shkrime si Skicë e një metode për t'u duartrokitur prej borgjezëve (1903), Sprovë mbi gjuhët natyrore dhe gjuhët artificiale (1904), Mistifikimi më i madh në historinë e gjinisë njerëzore (1904) etj. Një një pjesë e përfillshme e mendimit estetik të Konicës ose nuk pati ndonjë rezonim të veçantë në kulturën shqiptare, ose në të nuk u receptua aspak. Atëherë, fill mbas tij, duke filluar prej viteve '10 të këtij shekulli, do të jetë një tjetër personalitet proteik i kulturës shqiptare, Gjergj Fishta (1871‑1940), ai që do të imponohet në këtë kulturë jo vetëm si shkrimtar (poet, dramaturg, prozator etj.), por edhe si kritik, historian i letërsisë e, posaçërisht, estet.

Fillimet e mendimit estetik të Fishtës mund të llogariten me Parathânen e shkruar prej tij për përmbledhjen Visari komtaar. Kângë popullore gegnishte (Sarajevë 1911) të V. Prennushit. Mund të thuhet se me këtë shkrim nis një periudhë e parë në mendimin teorik‑estetik të tij, e cila do të lidhet më drejtpërsëdrejti me themelimin prej tij të njërit nga organet më të rëndësishme të kulturës shqiptare, së parës revistë kulturore në Shqipëri, Hylli i Dritës, në vitin 1913. Duke filluar prej nr. 2 të vitit të parë të kësaj reviste, me shkrimin polemik (me vijime) A janë të zott shqyptarët me u majtë shtet n'vedi, përvijohet në mënyrë të qëndrueshmë, si tipar kryesor i shkrimeve të tij teoriko‑estetike të kësaj periudhe, shtysa polemike. 

I shqetësuar jo thjesht nga libri‑paskuil i një ish‑kryeministri serb (V. Gjeorgjeviç), por nga një propagandë e tërë gazetash të huaja të kohës për "mbrapambetjen"e popullit shqiptar, "nivelin e ulët" të zhvillimit të tij, "barbarinë" e tij dhe, sidomos, "paaftësinë" e tij për të ndërtuar një shtet të vetin e për jetuar në të, Fishta i kundërvë kësaj propagande tezat e veta. Kryeteza ndër to është se niveli i zhvillimit të një populli matet me nivelin e poezisë së tij, të ligjeve dhe të kodit dokesor të tij, shkurt: me parametra të sferës psikike të atij populli. Për të vërtetuar këtë, ai shtie në punë edhe argumente mirëfilli të rendit estetik: shqyrton (dhe përpiqet ta përkufizojë) të bukurën (pulchrum), duke e ballafaquar atë me të mirën (bonum); introdukton në mendimin teorik‑estetik shqiptar parimet e harmonisë, të përkryerjes, të rrëgullit t'shestimit (ordo); shpjegon çështjen e "këndelljes" (diçka mes delectatio dhe voluptas), duke vënë në pah kështu komponenten hedonike që e shoqëron detyrimisht artin; rifunksionalizon kategorinë e moçme të "dritës", ndoshta të përpunuar prej claritas‑it të Shën Tomës s'Akuinit apo prej splendorit të skolastikëve; duke folur për një aftësi të posaçme në të përkapurit estetik, sado kalimthi, fshik një nga trajtat e teorisë relativiste të shijes të përpunuar prej traditës empiriste (angleze) dhe këtu koncepti i tij i "synit të mendjes" nuk mund mos të përkujtojë "shqisën morale", "syrin e brendshëm" të kontit Shaftesbury apo "shqisën e së bukurës" të F. Hutcheson‑it etj. Argumente të të njëjtit rend janë shtënë në punë, për të mbrojtur identitetin kulturor dhe nivelin e zhvillimit qytetërimor të popullit shqiptar, në Parâthanen e Visarit (1911), si dhe do të përdoren në tekstin Shqyptarët e të drejtat e tyne, shkruar nga Fishta në Paris (1919) për t'u ligjëruar prej Imz. L. Bumçit në Universitetin e atij qyteti.

Po në këtë periudhë zë fill edhe kontributi i tij në fushën e kritikës letrare, me shkrime recensionale te Hylli i Dritës (një ndërkohë dyvjeçare edhe te Posta e Shqypnís) për vepra të ndryshme, kryesisht të letërsisë shqipe. I përftuar me një strukturë klasike, në fushën e kritikës letrare ai fillon të sqarojë, drejtpërsëdrejti ose tërthorazi, një sërë konceptesh themelore, duke theksuar dukshëm përpjekjen për integrimin e letërsisë, të kritikës dhe të historisë së letërsisë shqipe në sitemin e vlerave universale.

Periudha e dytë, që përvijohet përfarësisht në vitet '20, e ka edhe ajo të ndjeshme "shtysën polemike", por tanimë për këtë shtysë mund të thuhet se funksionon së brendshmi. Kjo periudhë fillon me shkrime, si Perlindja e Shpirtenve (1921), Kisha katolike ka trajtue kulturën okcidentale (1923) etj. Mund të karakterizohet si periudhë e zgjerimit të bazës së interesave estetikë të Fishtës, që na e dëshmon, për shembull, si shkrimi Federata "Vatra" dhe muzika (1923), ashtu edhe skica e pambaruar Përmi pesë rende t'arkitekturës mbarë (vitet '20). Duke tejkaluar çështjet e estetikës së përgjithshme, në të dyja Fishta studion përftimin e dukurisë konkrete të arteve, duke e shndërruar shqyrtimin e saj në një studimi mbi format, mbi teknikën dhe mbi përmbajtjen shpirtërore të krijimit e të kundrimit, në kuadrin specifik qoftë të muzikës, qoftë të arkitekturës.

Në këtë periudhë të dytë interesat artistikë të Fishtës hapen edhe në veprimtarinë praktike. Duke qenë i vetëdijshëm se ekzistimi kombëtar i një vendi lidhet drejtpërsëdrejti me ekzistimin artistik të tij, ai u vihet personalisht organizmit teatror (si regjisor), projekteve dhe realizimeve arkitekturore, deri edhe pjesëmarrjes në ekzpozita pikture.

Një periudhë e tretë, që do të emërtohej "e viteve '30", nis po ashtu me shkrime të konceptuara polemikisht. Por tani ky konceptim ngjan hapur me një "shkas". I kthjellët për faktin që në Shqipëri krijimi artistik (posaçërisht ai letrar) ka mbërritur në një stad që kërkon një sqarim parimor dhe një nxitje të domethënies së koordinatave specifikisht estetike të veprës së artit, Fishta i vihet punës për të ofruar modelin e një optike më të nuancuar, më të eptueshme në gjykimin e vlerës estetike. Këtë synon ai të realizojë përmjet polemikash, si Nji atentat shurdhë (1930), Hijeve të Parnasit (1932), Vjerrsha heroike shqyptare (1935) etj., me anë parathëniesh, si ato për Poetët e mëdhej t'Italís (1932) apo Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit (1933), por edhe shkrimesh të ndryshme, ndër të cilat shënon kulmin Në rasë të Qindvjetit të dekës së Wolfangut Goethe (1932). Të kërkosh parimin estetik do të thotë tani për të: të ballafaqosh kryeveprat duke nxjerrë prej tyre ligjësitë për krijimet e ardhshme. 

Duke punuar për t'i dhënë aktit të vlerësimit të veprës letrare (dhe asaj artistike) eptueshmëri, stërhollësi dhe rreptësi, me shkrimet e tij teorike të kësaj periudhe ai bëhet shembulldhënës. Simbas normave të retorikës klasike, me tekstet e tij estetike (dhe kritike) njofton të vërteta thelbësore tanimë në formula të papritura. Ka mundësi që një aftësi oratorike e lindur, ose e stërvitur prej profesionit të predikatorit, ta ketë prirë atë drejt konstruksionesh me një rregullsi të përkryer, të përkapshme në nivelin më të thellë, të komunikimit të ideve. Kësi konstruksionesh funksionojnë si kanune stilistike (që të bëjnë për vete me trillin dhe gjallërinë) për të mbërthyer vëmendjen e auditorit/lexuesit përmjet digresimesh, figurash plastike, metaforash, asociacionesh etj., të cilat dëshmojnë një lëvizshmëri (të frikshme) mendore dhe një ngarkesë (të madhe) kulturore, me referime të hapura nga fusha e arteve. Ka pohime të tijat, të kësaj periudhe, të cilave mund t'u bëhen verejtje; por kemi të drejtë të mendojmë  edhe që Fishta t'i ketë konceptuar "predikimet" e veta estetike (dhe kritike) në mënyrë sentencioze, pa ngulmuar gjithmonë në shpjegimin e të gjitha mendimeve pikërisht me qëllimin për të nxitur diskutimin, madje ridiskutimin e vlerave nga një perspektivë vetjake, përmjet një akti kritik vetjak. Duke qenë prirja e "klasikut" të formulojë fjali, shprehja e tij ndodh të bëhet apoftegmatike; atëherë jo e vërteta ka rëndësi, por fjalia. (Kjo mund të jetë e vështirë për t'u përkapur nga lexues të sotëm, për të cilët një propositio nuk është më, si në kohën e traditës retorike latine, "fjali" në gramatikë dhe, njëherësh, "premisë silogjizmi" në filozofi.) Në shkrime të kësaj periudhe, si dhe te ndonjë i mëparshëm apo i mëmbasshëm, ai që shkruan duket i kapluar nga një frymë ludike, nga një endirë spekulative që të rrëmben. Por është një lojë që do kuptuar në nivelin më të lartë, atë klasicist, e cila ka të bëjë me shprehjen e paformuluar ndonjëherë më parë, provokuese, me asociacione që shtyhen deri në pikën e nxitjes së reagimeve.

Në këtë periudhë edhe krijimtaria e tij kritike, pavarësisht formës së saj, vjen e ngarkohet me peshë filozofike. Eseja magjistrale Në rasë të Qindjvjetit të dekës të Wolfangut Goethe (1935) mund të shërbejë si ilustrim i goditur për një kësi ngarkese. Duke i veçuar tanimë me saktësi fushat, pa i vënë vetes detyrë ta shndërrojë kritikën në estetikë, Fishta nuk ngurron të përdorë koncepte të afërta me filozofinë kur bën fjalë për krijim, liri, inventim, imitim, ndjenjë, shije etj. Në këtë pikë, marrëdhëniet kritikë/estetikë shtrojnë, në rastin e Fishtës, një problem që ndoshta kurrë më nuk do të vijë hera të shtrohet në historinë e kulturës shqiptare: "filozofia dhe kritika" apo "filozofia e kritikut"? Fishta paraqitet në këtë kulturë si arketip i artistit për të cilin kritika është filozofi. Ngjan sikur pikërisht për të ta ketë formuluar Croce‑ja parimin se kritiku, në mbarim të hulumtimit të tij, duhet të orvatet ta përmbledhë gjykimin e vet në "një formulë", e cila të mbetet gjithnjë e hapur, për sa kohë nuk përjashtohet kurrë një proces i mëtutjeshëm analize që ndikon mbi vetë formulën dhe e modifikon atë. Thuajse në asnjë rast Fishta nuk synon t'u imponojë lexuesve një "kanun", një model të ngulët për t'u ndjekur me bindje e rreptësi.

Në këtë mënyrë, Fishta zë në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare vendin e njërit nga më të parët kritikë që e kupton se, për shembull, edhe figura është një ndjenjë. Atëherë, duke u ngritur përmbi vlerësimin empirik, ligjërimi i tij kritik merr edhe vlerë shkencore në vetvete. "Formulat" e tij, ndonëse përfaqësojnë një opinion individual dhe jo një dije universale, bëhen sinteza e një shijeje ngaqë kritiku punon për t'i vënë themel shkencor opinioit të tij. Interesi i hulumtimit të tij qëndron tani jo tek opinioni, por te themeli. Që Fishta e gjen Faustin jo protagonist të veprës dhe kryeveprën e Goethe‑s pa unitet organik etj., kjo pak rëndësi ka; rëndësi ka  themeli që ai këtyre gjykimeve u vë. 

Kështu Fishta kritik bëhet edhe filozof i veprës së artit; por jo vetëm filozof, bëhet edhe filolog i saj, edhe historian, edhe psikolog i saj. Të kujtohet se, veçanërisht në vitet '10 dhe '20, kritiku shqiptar kufizohej duke bërë historinë e poetit dhe të veprës së tij, duke vendosur lidhjet mes artistit dhe veprës së tij, ose duke u endur nëpër krahasime leksikore, çfarë nuk e dallonte shumë nga hulumtuesi historik e filologjik në përgjithësi. Pak ndryshim kishte, në një rast të tillë, nëse zgjidhej për për subjekt një poezi apo një regjistër famullie. Me përçapjen e vet, Fishta ofron jo vetëm një shembull të aktit krijues të quajtur kritikë ‑ histori letërsie ‑ komparatistikë, si anë të të njëtit proces rekuperimi të vlerave domethënëse të letërsisë, por edhe një mësim mbi lirinë sovrane të shpirtit të artistit, mbi aftësitë e tij për shkapërciminin e kufijve të të menduarit konvencional.

Realizimin më të rëndësishëm në këtë fushë, jo vetëm për këtë periudhë, por për krejt mendimin teorik‑estetik të Fishtës dhe, ndoshta, edhe për traditën e mendimit estetik shqiptar, e përbën Shenime estetike. Mbi natyrë t'artit (1933), botuar me dy vijime në Hyllin e Dritës dhe ndërprerë. Rrafshi i përgjithshëm i një sipërmarrjeje të tillë teorike, me pretendimet e një traktati estetik, synon tani drejt një shkepjeje  të plotë të dukurisë estetike prej sferave të tjera të përafërta shpirtërore; është fjala për një rrokje të specifikës së kësaj dukurie dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, normëzimin (nëpërmjet aktit kritik) të krijimit artistik e letrar. Nevojën e shkepjeje të tillë të dukurisë estetike prej një konglomerati dukurish heterogjene duket se, para Fishtës, e kishte kuptuar vetëm Koniza, ndërkohë që për të nuk ka qenë aspak i vetëdijshëm De Rada tek ato që ai i ka quajtur Parime të estetikës (1861).

Fati i veprës Shenime estetike në historinë e mendimit estetik shqiptar të përkujton çuditërisht fatin e një traktati të famshëm në historinë e mendimit estetik botëror: të ashtuquajturit "Longin i rremë". Quajmë kështu në historinë e këtij mendim veprën Mbi ngritjen (Peri hypsous), e përkthyer nga romakët si Mbi të madhërishmen (De sublimitate), të cilin ia kanë atribuar gabimisht filozofit helen Longin (rreth 210‑273). Edhe mbasi është vërtetuar që traktati nuk i përket Longinit, autori tij i vërtetë, me gjasë ndonjë hebré i diaporës aleksandrine, ka mbetur pa u zbuluar. Shenimet estetike të Fishtës, të nënshkruara me inicialin A., kanë mbetur për mjaft kohë pa u përmendur si të tijat. Deri edhe në tekstin e tij Kahe dhe premisa të kritikës letrare shqiptare 1504‑1983 (Prishtinë 1983, Tiranë 1996), duke përshkruar Shenimet estetike të botuara te Hylli i Dritës, I. Rugova nuk e paskësh identifikuar autorin e tyre (f. 365‑366). Madje dy faqe më tej, duke përshkruar një artikull të vitit 1941 të K. Prelës po te Hylli, I. Rugova shkruan: "Na jepet të mendojmë se ky autor, Kolë Prela, mund të jetë autor edhe i artikullit "Shenime estetike", që e vështruam më lart e që e nënshkruante me "A". Këtë e themi duke u mbështetur në gjuhën dhe terminologjinë e njëjtë të këtyre dy punimeve" (f. 370). Një konstatim befasues, përderisa në bibliografinë "zyrtare" Vepra letrare e At Gjergj Fishtës, të hartuar prej sivëllait (françeskan) të shkrimtarit, At B. Demës dhe të botuar në organin kulturor të françeskanëve (Hylli i Dritës) njoftohet shkoqur si vepër e Fishtës Shenime estetike. Mbi natyrë t'artit (1933). Të hamendosh që Rugova të mos e ketë njohur këtë bibliografi? Nuk mundesh, mbasi bibliografinë në fjalë, të botuar në përmbledhjen At Gjergj Fishta 1871‑1940, vetë Rugova e përshkruan në veprën e tij shtjellimisht në f. 350 të të njëjtit punim: "37. At Benedikt Dema: Vepra letrare e At Gjergj Fishtës". A është i njëjti Rugovë ai që ka shkruar faqet 348‑350 me atë që ka shkruar faqet 365‑370? Sa kohë nuk do ta shpjegojë ai vetë, lidhur me veprën e Fishtës do të mbetet edhe ky një mister më shumë. Kalimthi kujtoj se një estet si J. Mato, kur vendos të shprehet për mendimin estetik të Fishtës (më 1996), identifikimin e autorësisë së Shenimeve estetike nuk e ka të vështirë. 

Traktati i Longinit, i shkruar me gjasë në shek I  (të e. r.), parqitet sot si një tekst i ardhur nga një dorëshkrim i shek. X, me mangësi dhe i pambaruar. Teksti i Shenimeve estetike, i filluar prej autorit dy herë (më 1932 dhe më 1933), vjen gjithashtu i pambaruar. Nuk dimë nëse ai nuk është mbaruar së shkruari apo ka mbetur pa u botuar i gjithi dhe pjesa tjetër e dorëshkrimit nuk gjendet. Historikisht dimë vetëm se, prej atij viti (1933), autorit do t'i duhet të largohet nga Shqipëria për shkak të "sherrit" me shtetin shqiptar: nën variantin e mbylljes së "shkollave private" françeskanëve u kishin mbyllur liceun zulmëmadh të drejtuar prej vetë Fishtës!

Hebent sua fata libelli, thoshin latinët: Çdo libër ka fatin e vet. Mund vetëm të shprehësh keqardhjen që një "fat" i tillë i paskësh qëlluar edhe një vepre si Shenimet estetike. Botimi i parë që njohim i traktatit të "Longinit" është ai latin i vitit 1554. Prej tij kanë kanë kaluar dy mijë vjet dhe kush e lexon atë sot mahnitesh prej frymës së gjallë që ai sjell. Është, pra, një vepër dymijë vetsh e vjetër, të cilës nuk i ndihet aspak myku i skolastikës apo i bibliotekave. Më shumë se gjashtëdhjetë vjet kanë kaluar nga botimi i traktatit estetik të Fishtës, ndërkohë që me rishfaqjen e tij sot nuk mund të mos befasohesh prej freskisë së mendimit, origjinalitetit. Shafqja e helenit të panjohur në shek. I mund të quhet një mrekulli, aq përmbi kohën e tij ka qëndruar "Longini". Mirëpo, edhe botimi i parë që prej tij njohim (1554) ka kaluar thuajse pa rënë në sy. Mendimi i tij, prandaj, është quajtur një "shkëndijë që nuk ndezi askund". Diç e përafërt mund të thuhet edhe për traktatin e Fishtës dhe rolin e tij në kulturën shqiptare. Që dikur Antikiteti të paskësh bërë komplotin e heshtjes kundër "Longinit", është një nga simptomat më të qarta të bjerjes së fuqisë intelektuale të asaj epoke në sosje e sipër. Po kështu kultura shqiptare, në hipostazat e trazuara që kalonte në vitet '30‑'40 dhe sidomos mbas vitit 1945, duke refuzuar ta dëgjojë Fishtën, i ka shkaktuar mendimit të vet filozofik një nga dëmet më të pandreqshme. Nëse "Longini" pati qenë viktimë e traditës së mediokritetit antik, viktimë e një tradite të pashkatërrueshme mediokriteti, që ende valavit ngjadhënjimtar flamurin e rreckosur në sa e sa beteja, ka rënë në Shqipëri edhe mendimi teorik‑estetik i Fishtës.

Duke mos qenë vendi për t'u ndalur në shkaqet se përse është shkruar aq pak mbi kontributin estetik (dhe kritik) të Fishtës, kujtoj vetëm një të vërtetë: që mendimi teorik‑estetik i tij nuk ka gëzuar, dhe vijon të mos gëzojë, simpatinë (apo kuptimin) e shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve shqiptarë. Guximi, kthjelltësia, niveli i përparuar, madje edhe origjinaliteti i metodave të tij të punës, si dhe në përgjithësi larmia e problemeve që ai diskuton dhe vë në diskutim, dëshmojnë pa dyshim për një fuqi krijuese që del jashtë së zakonshmes. Nuk është e vështirë të kuptohet se përse fuqi të tilla gjallin adversion, nganjëherë edhe ndër personalitete në zë të një kulture. Madje, vini re: vetë fakti që adversioni antiFishtë shplallet zhurmshëm, me furi të tepruar, të bën të dyshosh edhe për një kompleks faji te detraktorët... Nuk zmadhoj nëse them se nuk kam takuar veçse një ose dy intelektualë mbi të 40‑at që të shfaqin njëfarë interesi për mendimin filozofik të Fishtës. Pohoj, gjithashtu, se kam takuar shumë të rinj që "të mburren" se nuk e kuptojnë, nuk e marrin vesh ose thjesht nuk e pranojnë mendimin në fjalë. Nga ana tjetër, duhet thënë edhe se mendimi teorik‑estetik i Fishtës numëron admirues mes atyre që ndeshen rrallë në botën kulturore shqiptare; L. Poradeci, që ia dhuronte veprën e vet me përkushtim: "Poetit militans et meditans", është vetëm njëri syresh. Një ngrohtësi e kuptueshme, një aderim thuajse pa rezerva, një gatishmëri e veçantë për të depërtuar thellë në këtë mendim, i bëjnë këta admirues për t'u patur zili.

Për kulturën shqiptare, përgjithësisht, nuk mund veçse të quhet fatkeqësi fakti që një pjesë e mirë e mendimit estetik (dhe kritik) të Fishtës, ashtu si pjesa më e mirë e atij të Konicës, nuk patën rezonime të veçanta, u receptuan pak ose aspak dhe, sidomos, u shkëputën përdhunshëm nga rrjedhat normale të mendimit filozofik shqiptar. Ta pranojmë se në filozofi vonesat janë katastrofike, ndërsa shkëputjet ‑ një rrënim i vërtetë. 

Po ta krahasosh gjendjen e sotme të mendimit filozofik me traditën që ky mendim është detyruar të braktisë, llogaritë e rrënimit nuk dalin të lehta. Për të sjellë ndonjë shembull, kujtoj se shkrime si Skicë e një metode për t'u duartrokitur prej borgjezëve (1903), Sprovë mbi gjuhët natyrore dhe gjuhët artificiale (1904), Mistifikimi më i madh në historinë e gjinisë njerëzor (1904) etj. të Konicës ruajnë ende origjinalitet mendimi dhe madje aktualitet edhe në një kulturë si francezja. Te Mistifikimi, fjala vjen, duke mohuar karakterin "gjuhësor" të gjuhëve orientale si të tilla dhe duke shtjelluar karakterin e tyre kriptografik, duke e trajtuar gramatikën e tyre si një "traktat pornografik", madje duke vënë në dyshim vlerën dekodifikuese të versionit biblik të "Të shtëdhjetëve" (Septuaginta) etj., përtej bizarive të kuptueshme për kohën, Konica introdukton një nga teoritë më interesante në këtë fushë, atë të strukturave gjuhësore‑estetike në orientalistikë. Po kështu, te Skica trajton një subjekt të mirëfilltë estetik. Në vijim të tezave të ngritura me Sprovën, duke iu përgjigjur partizanëve të esperantos, gjuhë ndërkombëtare artificiale, Konica i jep rëndësi lexuesit, nisur nga trinia: vepër letrare‑ autor‑ lexues "Është e pamohueshme ‑ vëren ai ‑ që individi me formim artistik mesatar (médiocre) dhe për më tepër i mbushur paragjykime, pra borgjezi mes të gjithëve, duartroket më shumë domethënien morale sesa bukurinë e një vepre". Me ngulmimin e tij mbi rolin e instancës receptuese në vlerësimin e krijimit artistik, Konica bëhet një nga pararendësit e asaj që sot quhet "estetikë e receptimit" etj.

Të kuptosh një mendimtar, si dhe një sistem të menduari, do të thotë zakonisht të vendosësh lidhje të tij me mendimtarë të tjerë, si dhe me sisteme të tjera të menduari, të dyshuara si të përafërta. Një procedim i tillë rrallë del huq. Fjala vjen, J. Mato ka menduar se është "brenda" duke e vendosur lidhjen mes mendimit estetik të Fishtës dhe "filozofisë kristiane": "Ai përqendrohet në disa teza të përgjithshme të filozofisë kristiane..."(Krijime, 118) "Tezat e pikëpamjet janë shtjelluar në mënyrë origjinale, në bazë të filozofisë kristiane..." (po aty, 122). Të mos jetë në dijeni për atë që quhet "estetikë kristiane" gjatë Mesjetës dhe, më tej, "romantizëm kristian" në estetikë?! Madje edhe për rastin kur Fishta analizon trajtat e parme (primordialis) të sendeve, të krijuara nga "Shkasi i Parë", për estetin e sotëm këtë e bën "nisur nga filozofia kristiane" (f. 118). Të mos e dijë, vallë, esteti i sotëm se parimi i "Shkasit të Parë" (prima causa) njihet në filozofi si parim mirëfilli platonik, vetëm sa i rimarrë nga filozofia mesjetare dhe, më mbas, nga idealizmi gjerman?! Në rastin e Fishtës, për shembull, vërehet lehtë se si, qysh në shkrimin e 1913‑s, duke ndarë "nivelet" e zhvillimit qytetërimor të popujve simbas përkatësisë në pesë periudhat e zhvillimit të arteve të tyre (I. poezia e hebrejve; II. poezia e indianëve dhe e egjiptianëve; III. klasicizmi në Greqinë e vjetër etj.), ai i bën një nga zhvillimet origjinale teorisë së Hegel‑it mbi evoluimin dialektik të artit në historinë e kulturës njerëzore. Ndërkohë, në shkrime të tjera mund të dallosh një zotërim të tezave të njërit prej kundërshtarëve "formalistë" të Hegel‑it, si J. F. Herbart. Në polemikat kulturore me "fletoret e Francës", duke vënë në dukje lidhjet mes tragjedisë greke, mitologjisë greke dhe riteve fetare, nga njëra anë, shkrimet e Fishtës të përkujtojnë teori që do të përpunohen pak a shumë në po atë kohë prej filozofësh si Jane Harrison nën ndikimin e teorive të Sir Frazer‑it. Nga ana tjetër, me vënien në diskutim të të dhënave patologjike, fiziologjike e kraniometrike, me refuzimin e tyre dhe, njëherësh, me implikimet e qarta kulturore‑antropologjike përgjatë argumentimit, Fishta shfaqet si pararendës në përpjekjet për përpunimin e një teorie të përgjithme të kulturës njerëzore ("antropologji kulturore"), e cila do të realizohet në vitet '20‑'30 nga E. Cassirer‑ja si teori e  neokantine e "formave të mëdha simbolike" më kulturë.

Të gjykuarit historik na është bërë aq i natyrshëm dhe duket, në të shumtën e herëve, aq i drejtë, sa nuk ngurojmë ta vëmë në punë rast e pa rast. Mirëpo, në rastin e mendimit teorik‑estetik të Fishtës, si dhe të sistemit të tij, nuk besoj se mund të delet, nëpër këtë rrugë, në ndonjë rezultat me vlerë. I veçanësuar në hulumtime, edhe si objekt edhe si metodë, vendosja e lidhjeve të Fishtës mendimtar bëhet e vështirë. A thua se përafrimet, në vend që ta afrojnë, e largojnë, duke ia huajsuar gjithë sa në mendimin e tij mund të ketë origjinale, pra të papërafrueshme. Sikurse mësohet tërthorazi, prej një letre të vetë Fishtës drejtuar njërit prej detraktorëve të tij politikë, më 1922 ai ia ka dërguar një nga tezat e veta një filozofi anglez, të specializuar për estetikë dhe etikë në Universitetin e Cambridgeit. Në përgjigjen e tij, anglezi shprehet se teoria estetike e Fishtës e ka mbushur me "një entuziazëm shpirtëror të vërtetë", e cilëson këtë "të re dhe krejt origjinale", ndërsa Fishtën e përshëndet si "themeluesin e një shkolle filozofike shqiptare". Për cilën teori (a tezë) të ketë qenë fjala, vallë?   

"Zonat" origjinale më mendimin teorik‑estetik të Fishtës nuk janë të pakta. Mjafton të lexosh Shenime Estetike. Mbi natyrë t'artit (1933) dhe ja ku të mbetet në mend, në pikëprerje të filozofisë me psikologjinë e krijimit, teoria e "dy rruzullimeve". Në mendjen e njeriut, simbas kësaj teorie, ekzistojnë dy rruzullime: i dukshmi ose reali dhe ideali, i krijuar prej vetë mendjes përmjet fuqisë së imagjinatës. Me anë të të pamit dhe shqisave të tjera, mendja përkap dhe njeh rruzullimin e dukshëm, me çfarë përmbledh ai brenda vetes; me anë të imagjinatës, mendja grumbullon imazhet e rruzullimit të dukshëm, me të gjitha mbresimet që objektet kanë mundur të lënë mbi të. Në këtë mënyrë mendja, shkallë‑shkallë, krijon brenda vetes rruzullimin tjetër, atë ideal. Për Fishtën, ky rruzullim ideal është më i hapur dhe më i madh se rruzullimi real, mbasi me anë të imagjinatës mendja e njeriut mund të ndajë ose të bashkojë pjesët e një objekti me ato të një objekti tjetër dhe të përftojë kështu një individuum të ri në rruzullimin e vet; një përftim i tillë është, për Fishtën, hipogrifi (kali me fletë) që në rruzullimin real nuk ekziston. Duke përshkruar rruzullimin ideal të artistit, ai vë në dukje se mendja e artistit ka aftësi më të mëdha se të tjerët, për nga intuita dhe imagjinata, dhe se rruzullimi ideal i tij është më i madh e më i bukur nga ai i të tjerëve.

Ose, ja një tezë tjetër interesante, po nga Shenimet estetike:"Dikush pat pvetë nji herë Rafaelin, tue i thanë se kah aj e nxierte at bukurí aq të bindshme të "Madonne‑vet" të veta: "Da una certa idea", i pergjegjet Rafaeli. Pra jo prej ndonji ideje të zakonshme të sendevet si gjinden në natyrë, por prej nji ideje të perftueme neper intuicjon në mendje t'artistit mbí sendin, si ky gjindet i smadhuem në fantazí. Prandej gabojnë atà qi thonë se arti âsht nji nderndjeksim a imitacjon i natyrës; si mundet me u vertetue puna edhè prej fotografijet, e cilla sugurisht paraqet natyren mâ besnikisht se ç'do artist në nam e në zâ, e me gjith kta ajo nuk âsht art. Mâ teper shifet se madhnín e idés s'objektit të vepres artstike e sendergjon geni, a se shpirti, substancë individuale, e fjeshtë e arsyetuese ‑ të thonë shka të thonë idealistat e materjalistat e ksohohshem, pak a shum nipa e sternipa majmunash, jo aq pse shum nder tà e mbajn vehten se janë rodit të majmunit, sa per punë qi të gjith ‑po thue se si majmuni ‑ imitojnë teorít e straplakne të kohvet të kalueme..."  

Kur lexon këtë "shenim" plot thellësi kritike, pyet veten nëse shumë kritikë arti shqiptarë, që shqetësohen për "teorinë e pasqyrimit" dhe rreken për "redefinimin e çështjes së pasqyrimit", nga vitet '60 e këndej, madje duke u mburrur për meritën e  se e paskëshin "zgjeruar" këtë teori edhe me "elementin e krijimit" dhe paskëshin shpikur "pasyrimin e transformuar" etj. etj., a sjellin vërtet ndonjë gjë të re në krahasim me atë që dinte dhe shkruante Fishta në vitet '30? Apo me mënyrën si e parashtronte Fishta teorinë e vet? Me pohimin e tij "rebel" se teoria e imitimit (mimesis) nuk qenkësh veçse një "teori e straplakne"?

Pranimi që në filozofi vonesat janë katastrofike, ndërsa shkëputjet ‑ rrënim i vërtetë, do bërë jo për të ndjellë keq, por për të pranuar burrërisht një gjendje dhe për të gjetur rrugët për ta ndryshuar atë; ose, së paku, për ta përmirësuar.

Për një student të sotëm të letrave, Fishta do të përfaqësonte një dukuri sintezë: sintezë e një morali, e një bote klasike ("Asnjë art nuk mund të jetë më i bukur se klasiku", Hegel) dhe njëherësh moderne, e një mitologjie të tërë në kulturën shqiptare. Përmjet Fishtës realizohet te ne sinteza e spekulimeve (spaeculatio)   mbi artin, sinteza e rragatjeve të pasionuara mbi gjuhën letrare, sinteza e një mendimi estetik  (dhe kritik) të një breznie të tërë e, sidomos, një sintezë befasuese prirjesh metafizike dhe pozitiviste të kohës. Studimi i mendimit të tij, krahas studimit të veprës së tij fikcionale, do të jepte në dorë instrumentet mendore jo thjesht për të plotësuar mësimdhënien, por për t'i dhënë një kah transmetimit të dijeve shkencore letrare. Fakti që Fishta është konstituuar si një "univers" dijesh, për kohën e tij nuk ishte diçka e jashtëzakonshme. Shkollat klasike, të cilat sot i quajmë "klerikale", lavronin traditën e moçme që fëmijët, qysh në moshën tetëvjeçare, fillonin të nxenin, për shembull, retorikë. Nuk kishte gjë për t'u habitur që një çunak si Zefi i Ndokës (Gjergj Fishta), në moshën trembëdhjetëvjeçare, të dinte përmendsh Enejdën e Virgjilit, njësoj si seminaristi nxënës i Fishtës të dinte përmendsh Lahutën e tij. Për sistemin formues të atyre shkollave, të nxënët, të studiuarit bëhej natyrë e dytë, shndërrohej në mënyrë të ekzistuari. 

Asgjë për t'u habitur, pra, po qe se në "universin" e një mendimtari si Fishta, të formuar kësi mënyre, rigjallohen mendimtarë të të gjitha kohëve, duke filluar nga ata të Antikitetit, si Demosten, Platon dhe Aristotel, Ciceron, tek ata të Kohës së mesme, si Averroes, Shën Augustin dhe Albert i Madh, Shën Toma i Akvinit dhe Shën Bonaventura, tek ata të Kohës së re, si Skot, Bossuet, enciklopedistë francezë e racionalistë gjermanë, Rousseau, Taine, Benjamin, Rueb, Herder, Cantu, Müller, Fornari, Lowth etj.; pa harruar antropologë, si Wirkov, Pittard etj., albanologë, si G. Mayer, G. Schirò, N. Jokl, A. Schmaus. Një yjësi e tërë veprash dhe autorësh vërtitet marramendthi në një "univers" të tillë, nga poezia e asiro‑babilonasve te Mahabharata dhe Ramayana, nga Shah‑Nameja e Firdusiut te poezia e egjiptianëve dhe ajo e hebrejve, nga Kënga e Nibelungëve te Fingali, nga Bibla te Titanomakia e Hesiodit, Ilijada dhe Odisea e Homerit, lirika e  Pindarit, tragjeditë e Eskilit dhe ato të Sofokliut, komeditë e Euripidit dhe ato të Aristofanit, idilet e Teokritit, elegjitë e Ovidit, Epistulat e Horacit, Enejda dhe Bukoliket e Virgjilit, Komedia Hyjnore e Dante‑s, Libri i këngëve i Petrarca‑s, Jerusalemi i liruar i Tasso‑s, Satirat e Ariosto‑s, epika e sllavëve të jugut, Don Kishoti i Cervantes‑it, teatri i Shakespeare‑it dhe ai i Calderon‑it, Osmani i Gundolicit, Parrîzi i bjerun i Milton‑it, komeditë e Moliere‑it dhe ato të Goldoni‑t, esetë e Metastasio‑s, Parcivali i Eschilbach‑ut, Fausti i Goethe‑s, tragjeditë e Monti‑t, Homazh për artet e bukura i Schiller‑it, Atalaja e Chateaubriand‑it, Adelchi dhe Himnet e Shenjta të Manzoni‑t, poemat e Lord Byron‑it, Përrallë dimri e Heine‑s, Kënga e Gjineshtrës e Leopardi‑t, Shën Françesku i Ugheti‑t, këngët e kleftëve grekë etj. Por edhe vepra të artit e artistë të mëdhenj botërore, nga Akropoli dhe Partenoni te Fori romak, nga Koloseu i Flavit te Shën Pjetri në Vatikan, nga Afërdita e Fidias tek Apoloni i Belvederes i Rafaelit, Katedralja e Reimsit dhe ajo e Këlnit, Notre‑Dame‑i Parisit dhe Westminster Abbaye e Londrës, Kisha e Shën Palit dhe Duomo i Milanos, Madonnat e Morillo‑s dhe harkadat e Bruneleschi‑t, skulpturat e Da Vinci‑t dhe veprat e Bramante‑s, Misererja e Palestrina‑s dhe Introitet e Bach‑ut, Requiemet e Mozart‑it, Meshët e Vaidana‑s dhe ato të Heyden‑it, Stabat Materi i Rosssini‑t, Passioni i Beethoven‑it, Parcivali i Wagner‑it, I verbëri i Parzanese‑s etj. etj., a thua për të në ngulitur në mendje përfytyrimin se krijimet e Artit qenkëshin dyzet ditët e jetës së lumnueshme të Natyrës!

 Deri edhe letërkëmbimi i një mendimitari të tillë, prej të cilit kemi trashëguar (deri sot) vetëm atë tufbëz ruajtur xhelozisht në arkivin e fshehtë të mikut të tij intim At P. Dodaj, paraqitet i endur në tituj veprash e emra autorësh, me komente e gjykime, vërejtje e vlerësime, madje me një shpiritë që të vizllon parasysh befasisht: "Bonifaci VIII âsht kenë papë, por me gjith kta i duhet me ndejë në Férr, s'pakut der ditën e gjygjës, per deri sá aty e ka denue perendija i vogel Dante Allighieri"; "Kam pasë dy rasa me e ndie Gentile‑n n'nji të pershím kohe prej dy vjetsh. Thonte pa prâ njat send se njat send, qaty se qaty. Nuk di se si, por ia mëshonte mendimit tue zdrypë n'spirale, si me turjelë (a travello), a thue se kje tue birue në mende. Pra, e din nji send, e thue pa prâ, deri sá aj persritet vetë"; "Ktû në New‑York kam ndie tuj rá vjolinit Arturin Kreisler, prej Wienet, sod me sod mâ i madhi vjolinist i botës. Kujtoj se i bite tetë herë mâ mirë se aj Frati i Planit në vjetë 1918..." etj. 

Përqendrimi i një mase të pamatë informacionesh nga fushat e artit dhe të letërsisë, si dhe nga mendimi teorik‑estetik botëror, mund të ngjajë sot vështirësisht i përfytyrueshëm për një shkrimtar ose artist të formuar në shkollat bashkëkohore. Po të përpiqemi t'i krahasojmë njohuritë e Fishtës me njohuritë e secilit prej nesh, ai mund të na duket si përbindsh. Mund të thuhet me siguri se, për kohën e tij, ai dinte gjithçka ose thuajse gjithçka nga fushat e artit dhe të letërsisë. Ai anglezi (i sipërpërmendur) duhej të kishte nuhatur diçka, kur i shkruante: "Ndoshta Shqipëria e vogël, që deri dje ka pasë mbetur jashtë "mullirit" të qytetërimit modern, do të arrijë t'ia mësojë Europës rrugën e dijes së vërtetë..." 

Është edhe kjo një arsye për të cilën më është dukur e papranueshme, dhe do të vijojë të më duket e tillë, që në strukturat e kurseve të një fakulteti të letrave (a të filozofisë) të mungojnë studimet fishteane. Një kurs i tillë, i studimeve fishteane, do të funksiononte si shtyllë kurrizore në një sistem shkollor me drejtim humanist. Studimet fishteane janë një objekt që nxit, që provokon. Mendimi teorik‑estetik i Fishtës të qet probleme që mund t'i kesh kapur me intuitë, por të cilave nuk u ke dhënë dot emër. Zgjidhjet e tij ecin nëpër atë ravë kulturhistorike (ravë kristiane, po deshi kush), nëpër të cilën vijon të çajë kultura moderne europiane. Mendimi estetik (si dhe ai kritik ) i përmbledhur në këtë antologji paraqitet kështu si një nga dëshmitë magjepsëse të atij mendimtari të madh shqiptar, njërit prej më të mëdhenjve që kultura jonë ndonjëherë ka pasur. 

Botimi (dhe ribotimi) i këtij mendimi bëhet sot kusht i domosdoshëm për rishtënien në dorë të vlerave të fshehura ose të huajsuara prej kulturës sonë. Në këtë kuptim, në mjedisin tonë kulturor, ku për çdo botim a ribotim libreci flitet si për "ngjarje të rëndësishme", botimi i këtij mendimi do ta përbëjë, më së paku, një ngjarje. Nuk e di cili është intervali i botimit dhe ribotimit  të veprave të mira, ngase ato të tjerat ribotohen papra ("q'aty se q'aty"), derisa përsëriten vetiu.      



Dr. Aurel PLASARI.

----------


## Albo

*Lambertz?i për Fishtën*

Dijetari i "Austrisë së Vjetër" Maximilian Lambertz (Vjenë 1882 ? Lajpcig 1963) erdhi në albanologji me përgatitje nga gjuhësia e krahasuar indoeuropiane. Në fillimet e punës së tij qe marrë me çështje të filologjisë klasike greke. Kishte bashkëpunuar disa vjet në hartimin e veprës Thesaurus Linguae Latinae, mandej qe marrë me hulumtime të letërsisë gojore, të onomastikës, të mitologjisë etj. Fusha e albanologjisë ajo është, pa dyshim, ajo ku ai dha pjesën e vet më të vyer të ndihmës duke studiuar probleme gjuhësore, posaçërisht të dialektologjisë, të sintaksës, të leksikografisë, por edhe probleme të mitologjisë, të onomastikës, të letërsisë gojore, si dhe asaj të shkruar shqiptare. Simbas një dëshmie të Dr. E. Çabejt, lidhjet e Lambertz?it me kulturën shqiptare u patën vendosur prej një njohjeje të tij të rastësishme të disa barinj të anës së Tebes (Thivës), të cilët i ndjeu të flisnin shqip duke kullotur bagëtinë1. Mendimi im është se lidhjet Dr. Lambertz?it me kulturën shqiptare, në përgjithësi, kanë ardhur prej kontingjencash mjaft më komplekse nga ato që E. Çabej përshkruan.

Një nga aspektet më pak të njohura të kontributit lambertzian në albanologji, më sak një aspekt i shpërfillur ose, gjithsesi, i mbajtur në hije, është ai i gjykimeve, vlerësimeve e studimeve mbi Gjergj Fishtën dhe veprën e tij. Me këtë pjesë të kontributit të tij albanologjik mendoj se lidhet edhe një ndër detyrimet që kultura shqiptare i ka këtij dijetari.

Për veprën e Fishtës Larmbertz?i duket të jetë shprehur për herë të parë më 1913, në librin e dorës që botonte atë vit në Vjenë dhe Lajpcig së toku me Dr. Gj. Pekmezin: Libër mësimi dhe leximi i shqipes2. Në të, ndër pjesët ilustruese botohet kënga "Marash Uci" nga Lahuta e Malcís3. Ndërsa vlerësimet e tij të para për veprën e Fishtës shfaqen në punimin e vitit 1916 Raport mbi hulumtimin tim gjuhësor në Shqipëri nga mesi i majit deri në fundin e gushtit 1916. Raporti u botua së pari në Anzeiger 53, organ i Akademisë Perandorake të Shkencave të Vienës4, mandej si broshurë më vete në Vjenë5. Sikurse kuptohet edhe nga titulli, teksti është fryt i një pune të autorit në terrenin shqiptar, gjatë së cilës ai duket se ka bërë të njohur edhe personalisht me Fishtën; më pak se një vit më vonë ai do të flasë për Fishtën me "miksí" dhe "mall". Në Raportin e tij Lambertz?i e paraqet Fishtën si "poet gjeni" ("Dichtergenius")6, e vlerëson për trajtat origjinale dhe pastërtinë me të cilat përdor gjuhën duke u mbështetur në "dialektet e folura dhe të shkruara të Veriut"7. Veç vlerësimit nga pikëpamja gjuhësore, në këtë Raport bën edhe ndonjë përcaktim lidhur me artin e Fishtës, duke vlerësuar satirën e përmbledhjes Anzat e Parnasit, lirikën e vëllimeve Pika voeset dhe Mrizi i Zanave, ndërsa Lahutën e Malcís e vlerëson si "kryeveprën e tij"8. Kujtoj se më 1916, kur e bën Lambertz?i këtë vlerësim, Lahuta mund të quhej ende "në mesin e vet"; botimi i saj përfundimtar do të realizohej më 1937.



Një viti më mbas i përket punimi monografik Poezia popullore e shqiptarëve. Një hyrje në gjuhën shqipe. Ai u botua së pari te Posta e Shqypniës9, e cila delte në Shkodër dhe kishte një ndër themeluesit vetë Fishtën. Po atë vit punimi u botua edhe në Sarajevë10, me nënshënimin e Lambertz?it: "Shkodër, gusht 1917"11. Këtë botim Lambertz?i ia kushtonte Fishtës, në gjermanisht dhe në shqip: "At Gjergj Fishtës, O.F.M., Vjershtarit e Kangtorit të vepravet trimnijet të Kombit të Shqyptarvet me miksi e me mall ket libër kushton shkruesi"12. Në këtë punim autori sillte, mes të tjerësh, shembullin e vajit nga Lahuta. Është fjala për vajin e motrës së Avdi Hisës, të cilit Vulo malaziasi i merr petka e armë bashkë me tufën e gjasë. E motra, kur e sheh të vëllanë në vig, nis vajtimin që fillon me vargun "Kur ka dalë qaj hylli i dritës, / O vllau i ?m, o vllá!" (kënga III: Preja). Lambertz?i dallonte tonin e lartë poetik të tekstit fishtean, mbështetur në traditën popullore, si dhe jepte një përkthim të vargjeve 60?112 në gjermanisht13. Më e rëndësishmja, në këtë rast, është se ai fillonte të hiqte paralele mes epikës së Fishtës dhe asaj të Homerit, duke e krahasuar vajin shqiptar me vajet e Akilit për Patroklin, të Andromakës për Hektorin etj.14 



Vitet 1916?1917 qenë edhe vite të pjesëmarrjes aktive të Lambertz?it në "Komisín letrare shqipe", të krijuar në Shkodër me gjuhëtarë shqiptarë dhe austriakë për të zgjidhur problemet e normëzimit të gjuhës shqipe. Në këtë "komisí" njohja me Fishtën duhet të jetë thelluar ende në një fushë tjetër: atë të gjuhësisë. Bën përshtypje, për shembull, një tezë e formuluar prej Lambertz?it si në atë kohë, ashtu më vonë. Ai shprehej kundër një gjuhe të përzier gege?toske, një gjuhe që nuk flitej askund, si dhe parashikonte rrezikun e hapjes së një hendeku të thellë midis njerëzve të zyrës, të shkollës e të kulturës dhe njerëzve të popullit, pra të një diglosie artificiale sikundër ekzistonte (dhe ende ekziston) në Greqi. E gjitha kjo të kujton tezën e Fishtës: "Ajo s'asht gjuhë; ajo asht si mushku, qi s'asht kal as gomar", tezë e formuluar prej shkrimtarit qysh në një recension të vitit 191415 dhe e përsëritur shpesh më vonë.



Më 1943 Lambertz?i botoi disa tekste dhe libra dore ndër më të rëndësishmet në veprimtarinë e tij: Dialektet e gjuhës shqipe16, Libër leximi i shqipes me një Hyrje në gjuhën shqipe17, vëllimin II të tij, dhe Gjeneza dhe zhvillimi i letërsisë në gjuhën shqipe18; dy të fundit të ribotuara edhe më 1948. Te Dialektet, duke hequr vijat diverguese dhe ato konverguese që karakterizojnë dialektet e shqipes, ai përshkruante rolin e Fishtës në gegnishten, e përcaktonte atë si themelues të "koinesë veriore gege" ("nordgegische Koine")19 etj. Në antologjinë Libër leximi e paraqiste Fishtën me disa pjesë: Shen Nkolli e Djalli n'Sh'Njin, Tartufi, Dijsja dhe Marash Uci e Kulshedra nga Lahuta20. Te Bibliografi e shkurtër e autorëve shqiptarë, që shoqëronte antologjinë, e cilësonte Fishtën si "poeti më gjenial që deri më sot Shqipëria ka dhënë" ("der genialste Dichter, den Albanien bis heute hervorgebracht hat")21. Në vëllimin II të antologjisë ai sillte edhe përkthimin gjermanisht të pjesëve në fjalë22.



Te Gjeneza dhe zhvillimi i letërsisë në gjuhën shqipe Lambertz?i merrej së rishti me Fishtën, duke e cilësuar "poeti më i madh shqiptar"23, ndërsa Lahutën e quante "epi më i madh artistik i shqiptarëve, krijuar mbi bazën e poezisë gojore shqiptare, sidomos mbi teknikën epike të rapsodive të trimërisë"24. Duke folur për famën e Fishtës si poet, Lambertz?i shënonte: "Populli i vet e nderoi atë me titullin Poeti kombëtar (nationaler Dichter), por atë, me miratim e nderim, e çmonin edhe jashtë qysh në gjallje të tij"25. Pak a shumë të njëjtat vlerësime për Fishtën dhe veprën e tij Lambertz?i do t'i përsëriste edhe në punimin Shqiptarët, gjuha e tyre dhe kultura e tyre, të vitit 194926, si dhe në punime të tjera të mëvonshme. 



Viti 1949 në veprimtarinë shkencore të Lambertz?it do ta meritonte të quhej "Viti i Fishtës". Këtë vit ai botoi në Lajpcig, si libër më vete, studimin monografik Gjergj Fishta dhe epi heroik shqiptar Lahuta e Malcís27. Ky punim është, pa dyshim, summumi i kontributit lambertzian për Fishtën. Ai paraqitet si rezultat i qasjes graduale të albanologut ndaj veprës së poetit shqiptar, por edhe i njohjes së tij progresive (thuajse 35?vjeçare) me këtë vepër. Në bazë të tij qëndron tanimë credo?ja e studiuesit, e parashtruar qysh në hyrje të monografisë: "Lahuta e Malcís është vepra më e rëndësishme e letërsisë shqiptare. Epi është ngritur nga poezia popullore. Përmjet teknikës epike të baladave dhe rapsodive popullore, të cilat ende sot jetojnë në malet shqiptare, poeti paraqet gjenezën dhe zhvillimin e popullit shqiptar në tridhjetë këngë. Epi është një minierë për folkloristët dhe historianët, krejtësisht pranë popullit, ai qëndron sot në qendër të mendësisë shqiptare dhe është i mbushur plot bukuri të larta  poetike. Ai e meriton që, nëpërmjet përkthimit në gjuhë të tjera, të gjejë hyrjen në letërsinë botërore"28. 



Punimi është konceptuar simbas një skeme që mund të quhet klasike për shkollën austriake të filologjisë. Shpjegohet pikësëpari ç'është lahuta dhe ç'janë kangët e lahutës për shqiptarët e Maleve. Jepen shkurt specifika të epikës popullore shqiptare, duke u ballafaquar ajo edhe me epika të popujve fqinjë. Bëhet një hyrje e përmbledhur në epin e Mujit dhe të Halilit, në mitologjinë e Maleve shqiptare etj. Mandej kalohet në të dhëna jetëshkrimore mbi Gjergj Fishtën, përshkruhet veprimtaria e tij si dijetar ("Fishta als Schulmann") dhe si reformues i gjuhës ("Sprachreformer"). Flitet për krijimtarinë letrare të tij, duke kaluar nëpër publicistikën e tij, lirikën dhe satirën. Mbas kësaj, bëhet përshkrimi i përgjithshëm i Lahutës së Malcís dhe këtu fillon së rishti ballafaqimi i saj me epikën e lashtë helene, më së shumti me epet homerike, duke u trajtuar Fishta tanimë si homerid ("Fishta als Homeride"). Shtrohen kalimthi edhe dy tezat e prejardhjes së epikës homerike: ajo unitariste dhe ajo analitike. Vjen mbaskësaj përshkrimi i 30 këngëve të Lahutës, një për një. Një pjesë e madhe e punimit u kushtohet analizës konkrete të epit fishtean, lëndës së tij ("Stoff des Epos"), karakteristikave të tij epike, por edhe lirike, teknikës tregimtare të nxënë prej rapsodive të trimërisë, treguesve metrikë etj. Më së fundi, ballafaqohet struktura e epit fishtean me konceptin virgjilian të Enejdës, vihen në dukje implikimet në ep të mitologjisë popullore, të së drejtës dokesore shqiptare ("Kanuni"), të sistemit frazeologjik e proverbial shqiptar, përshkruhet "bota popullore" në të, veçanërisht bëhen konstatime mbi "nomenklaturën e trimave" ("Heldenomenklatur") dhe teknikën psikologjike të përdorur nga autori për kalimin nga personat historikë në personazhet fikcionalë.



Prurjet më origjinale të Lambertz?it në këtë monografi, posaçërisht të rëndësishme edhe sot për t'u thelluar në studimet fishteane, më duken këto:



1) Vendosja e pikave të përkimit mes epikës së Fishtës dhe asaj homerike dhe, sidomos, caktimi i pikave të largimit mes dy modeleve epike29.



2) Vënia në dukje e elementit lirik brenda lëndës së përgjithshme epike, si një eksperiment tipik modern nga ana e Fishtës; për shembull në këngën XXVI të Lahutës, me titull Koha e re, të cilën Lambertz?i e mbiemëron "Një idil në Lezhë" ("Ein Idyll aus Lesh")30. 



3) Dëshmitë e rralla, madje unikale, që ai sjell nga "procesi krijues" i Fishtës. Një shembull: "Planin e Lahutës së Malcís ai e mbajti gjatë në vete, pa vendosur dot të hiqte vijën e parë me penë. Kjo e mundonte dhe ai pati një kohë të vështirë. Ankohej shpesh se nuk bënte dot përpara në epin e tij. Por një natë, ? më tregonte ai më vonë, ? ndërsa vente e vinte i menduar nëpër korridorin e heshtur të kuvendit, poshtë e lart para qelës së vet, dhe mendonte për lëndën e vet epike, papritmas e kaplon një ndjesi si t'iu kërleshkëshin flokët, si të qenkësh ngritur nga vetja dhe ja se ku sheh qartë me sy trimat e Malësisë: Oso Kukën dhe Marash Ucin, Ali pashë Gucinë  dhe Tringën, Dedë Gjo' Lulin dhe gjithë të tjerët; i sheh si kalojnë para tij, si jetojnë, luftojnë dhe vdesin. U sheh petkat dhe kuajt, armët dhe fytyrat, i dëgjon të flasin dhe shikon në varg bëmat e tyre. Atë çast zgjohet. Ishte pikërisht mbas mesit të natës. Vetëm një copë herë të shkurtër qe rrëmbyer nga ekstaza dhe pati besuar se kishin kaluar vite të tëra. Ai e pati përjetuar epin e vet"31.  



4) Teza e një organizimi ciklik të epit, simbas modelit virgjilian, ndoshta më origjinalja e Lambertz?it mbi këtë subjekt. Simbas kësaj teze, Lahuta është konceptuar me një strukturë që ka si bërthamë ciklin e Oso Kukës; rreth këtij vjen e mbështillet cikli i Kongresit të Berlinit e i Lidhjes shqiptare të Prizrenit; këtij i mbivendoset cikli i luftës për Hotin dhe Grudën dhe, së fundi, shpaloset cikli i quajtur i "kohës së re", d.m.th. i betejave të Dedë Gjo' Lulit etj.32 



Monografia Gjergj Fishta dhe epi heroik shqiptar Lahuta e Malcís nuk është vetëm një ndër majat e krijimtarisë shkencore të Lambertz?it dijetar; për kulturën shqiptare, posaçërisht për studimet mbi Fishtën, ajo ka mbetur ende e pakapërcyer, madje e paarritur. Do ta quaj fat të keq që kjo monografi vijon të mbetet e papërkthyer në shqip, pra e panjohur për lexuesin shqiptar.



Teza të kësaj monografie Lambertz?i do t'i rimerrte, më pak ose më shumë, edhe në ndonjë punim të tij të mëmbasëm. Tezën homerike, për shembull, do ta shtjellonte më gjerë në një studim të posaçëm, të botuar më 1961 te Shejzat, me titull Çështja homerike dhe epi shqiptar Lahuta e Malcís33. Këtu tani objekti nuk është më thjesht vepra e Fishtës. Ajo shtihet në punë për të mbështetur, në debatimin e çështjes homerike, tezën unitariste në kundërvënie të asaj analitike, të shfaqur në filologjinë klasike prej teorisë së August Wolf?it (1795) e këndej. Për Lambertz?in Gjergj Fishta me Lahutën e Malcís është një shembull i kohës së re për të hedhur dritë mbi çështjen homerike. Simbas tij, si lahutarët shqiptarë që deri në shek. XX këndojnë "kangë trimash" ose "kreshnikësh" mbasditeve nën blire, ndër dasma ose rreth vatrave, po ashtu 3000 vjet më parë rapsodët helenë janë endur brigjeve perëndimore të Azisë së Vogël, ishujve të Egjeut, nëpër Kretë e nëpër krejt sterenë greke, duke kënduar për Paridin dhe grabitjen e Helenës së bukur, për Agamemnonin dhe Menelaun, për Ifigjeninë dhe flijimin e saj në Aullí, për hakmarrjen e Klitemnestrës, flligshtinë në gjak të Orestit, martesën e Peleut me Tetisin, Odiseun dinak dhe Ajaksin ambicioz, miqësinë e Akilit me Patroklin, qëndresën dhe rënien e Trojës dhe me radhë. Kështu deri kur u shfaq një person për të cilin dimë se në të ri kishte fituar njohuri të thella mbi ciklin e këngëve epike helene, që përafërsisht mund të krahasohen me ciklin e këngëve popullore shqiptare të Mujit e Halilit. Ai rridhte prej krahinës së Smirnës, Rodosit, Kiosit etj. Ky person, që mund ta ketë pasur me të vërtetë emrin Homer, patjetër ka qenë një gjeni. Besimin e Lambertz?it në ekzistimin e personit të Homerit e përforconte pikërisht përvoja e krijimit të Lahutës së Malcís. Në Malet shqiptare, simbas tij, kemi të bëjmë me "rrethana përafërsisht të njëjta"; edhe aty na paraqiten këngë popullore dhe cikle këngësh trimërie, që janë kënduar me shekuj në të kaluarën, derisa është shfaqur një gjeni që, duke u mbështetur në to, ka prodhuar epin e vet34. Ashtu si Homeri që pati njohur në pëllëmbë të dorës brigjet perëndimore të Azisë së Vogël, ishujt e Egjeut, Kretën dhe krejt sterenë greke, për Lambertz?in edhe Fishta pati qenë  njohës i thellë i Maleve shqiptare ku zhvillohen ngjarjet e Lahutës35. Madje Lambertz?i qe i mendimit se "Gjergj Fishta intuitivisht e kishte kuptuar të vërtetën rreth origjinës së epopeve homerike, mbasi edhe ai vetë ishte si Homeri"36.



I gjithë ky kontribut në studimin e veprës së Fishtës, të specifikave të saj kombëtare, por edhe universale, gjeti kurorëzimin e vet afër fundit të jetës së Lambertz?it me botimin gjermanisht të Lahutës, përkthyer prej tij37. Për një njohës të mirë të filologjisë gjermanike, por edhe të epikës fishteane, si E. Çabej: "Ky përkthim është  i vetmi i plotë gjer më sot dhe është më i miri nga përkthimet e këtij epi"38. Po t'i shtohen vlerës së përkthimit edhe vlerat e hyrjes Poeti dhe vepra e tij, si dhe të Shënimeve me të cilat botimi është pajisur, është e drejtë ta quash këtë vepër të Lambertz?it "kurorëzim me lavdi" i kontributit të tij në fushën e studimeve fishteane. 

Sikurse besoj që shihet edhe nga sa parashtrova, ky aspekt i shpërfillur ose, gjithsesi, i mbajtur në hije i kontributit lambertzian në albanologji, që ka të bëjë me gjykimet, vlerësimet dhe studimet mbi Fishtën dhe veprën e tij, përbën një rast unikal të përfshirjes në përmasa të tilla nga ana e një albanologu të huaj në studimin e veprës së një figure madhore të kulturës shqiptare. Pa mohuar kontributin e vyer të dhënë në studimet mbi Fishtën prej albanologësh austro?gjermanë (Weigand39, Patsch, Jokl, Stadtmüller40 etj.), është pa dyshim Maximilian Lambertz?i ai të cilit i takon të quhet "themelues i fishtologjisë", meritë të cilën do të duhej t'ia njihnim të gjithë që, mbas tij, merremi me studimin e veprës së Fishtës. 

1998

1 E. ÇABEJ: Maximilian Lambertz, në "Studime gjuhësore", v. V, Prishtinë 1975, 176. 

2Lehr? und Lesenbuch des Albanischen von Dr. Max Lambertz und Dr. Georg Pekmezi, Wien?Leipzig 1913 (pa d.).

3Po aty, 109?113.  

4Bericht über meine linguistischen Studien in Albanien von Mitte Mai bis Ende August 1916 von Dr. phil. Maximilian Lambertz, në "Anzeiger 53. Keiserische Akademie der Wissenschaft in Wien", nr. XX, 122?146.

5Wien 1916, 27 f.

6Po aty, 13.

7Po aty, 13.

8Po aty, 15?16.

9Vjeti 1917, nr. 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25.

10Die Volkpoesie der Albaner. Eine Einführende studie von Dr. phil. Maximilian Lambertz, Sarajevo 1917.

11Po aty, VII (pa nr.)

12"Pater Geog Fishta, O.F.M., dem in seinem Volkstum wurzelden Nationalen Dichter der Albaner in treuer Freundschaft gewidmet", po aty, V (pa nr.). 

13Po aty, 64.

14Po aty, 65.

15Bibliofrafië. Asdren: Ëndra e lotë, vjerrsha etj.,  në "Hylli i Dritës", 1914, nr. 8, 264.

16M. LAMBERTZ: Die Mundarten der albanischen Sprache und ihre Erforschung, në "Leipziger Vierteljahrsschkrift für Südosteuropa", 1943, Heft 2?4, 123?160. 

17 Albanisches Lesebuch mit Einfuhrung in die albanische Sprache von Maximilian Lambertz. I. Teil, Leipzig 1943 (1948).

18M. LAMBERTZ: Das Werden der albanischen Literatur, në "Leipziger Vierteljahrsschkrift für Südosteuropa", 1943, Heft 2?4, 160?174; ribot. edhe në "Albanisches Lesebuch...", 373?387.

19M. LAMBERTZ: Die Mundarten..., 138. 

20Albanische Lesebuch..., 144?174

21Albanische Lesebuch..., 368. 

22II. Teil, Leipzig 1943 (1948), 53?77.  

23M. LAMBERTZ: Das Werden..., 170.  

24 Po aty, 170.

25 Po aty, 170.

26M. LAMBERTZ: Die Albaner, ihre Sprache und ihre Kultur, në "Blick nach Osten", Januar?Juni 1949, 3?21. 

27Gjergj Fishta und das albanische Heldenepos "Lahuta e Malcis" (Laute des Hochlandes). Eine Einfuhrung in die albanische Sagenwelt von Maximilian Lambertz, Leipzig 1949. 

28Po aty, III (pa nr.).

29E ka trajtuar në gjerësi dhe thellësi A. Berisha: Maximilian Lambertz?i për Gjergj Fishtën si Homeri shqiptar, në "Hylli i Dritës", 1993, nr. 1, 54?61.

30Gjergj Fishta und das albanische Heldenepos..., 39. 

31Po aty, 12. 

32Po aty, 45. 

33Die homerische Frage und das albanische Grossepos von Max Lambertz, në "Shejzat", 1961, nr. 11?12, 385?391; një përkthim shqip nga Dr. R. Krasniqi: Homeri dhe epopeja shqiptare, në "Shejzat", 1973, nr. 9?12, 332?336. 

34Po aty, 386?387. 

35Po aty, 387.   

36Po aty, 386. 

37GJ. FISHTA: Die Laute des Hochlandes, Übersetzt, eingeleitet mit Änmerkungen versehen von Max Lambertz, München 1958, 312 f. 

38E. ÇABEJ: Maximilian Lambertz (1882?1963), në "Sudime gjuhësore", v. V, Prishtinë 1975, 180.  

39G. WEIGAND: Lahuta e Malcís von Gjergj Fishta , në "Balkanarchiv I", 1925, 165?275. 

40G. STADTMÜLLER: Gjergj Fishta, Albanischer Nationaldichter, në "Stimmen aus des Südosten", 1942, Heft 9?10, 133?135; po ai: Das albanische Nationalepos, në "Stimmen aus des Südosten", 1942, Heft 11?12, 171?180.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Ne vitin 1994 Ministria e Kultures se Republikes se Shqiperise merr nje fond dhjetramilionesh per te botuar Fishten,Konicen,Xhaferrin e tjere autore te persekutuar,fond qe aprovohej nga presidenti Berisha dhe kryeministri i atehershem Meksi mdhe me kete fond ministri T.Laço a e dini çfare beri!?Ka botuar ne France vepren e plote te Kadarese ne shqip me parate e qeverise shqiptare dhe na kane thene qe eshte botuar nga Fajardi,por kush i ka ato kopje e lexon se nga eshte marre sponzorizimi!?Turp!Edhe pas 50 vjeteve mohim te autoreve te persekutuar Kadare ne bashkepunim me Laçon zhvasin parate e tyre dhe botojne sipas qejfit te vet...

----------


## ALBA

*Jeta e At Gjergj Fishta*

Gjergj Fishta lindi me 23 tetor 1871 ne qytetin e Lezhes.Ne famulli u regjistrua me emrin Zef. Me 1886 ai vazhdon studimet per filozofi dhe teologji ne Bosnje.Sipas rregullave franceskane ai e nderron emrin ne Gjergj, emer te cilin ai e mbajti deri ne fund te jetes se tij.Fishta njihet ne historine shqiptare edhe si letrar edhe si politikan.Ne vitin 1902 ai u be drejtor i te gjitha shkollave franceskane ne Shkoder ku aty eshte i pari qe fut gjuhen shqipe si gjuhe mesimit.Por Gjergj Fishten e shikojme edhe si nenkryetar parlamenti dhe si deputet te Prefektures se Shkodres.Ai merr pjese ne delegacionin shqiptar ne konferencen e Parisit me 1919 nga ku mban edhe nje fjalim mbi Shqiptaret dhe te drejtat e tyre.Merr pjese ne komisionin e kongresit te Manastirit nga ku caktohet edhe alfabeti shqiptar i gjuhes shqipe.Eshte graduar dhe dekoruar nga shume shtete te Evropes, dhe ka marre pjese ne shume konferenca te ndryshme politiko-shoqerore.Veprimtaria e tij letrare eshte shume e gjere, duke renditur ketu: satiren, liriken, dramen, lirika, dhe perkthime .Vdiq me 30 dhjetor 1940. Disa nga shkrimet me te njohurat jane:

1.Lahuta e Malcis

2.Mrizi i Zanave

3.Vallja e Parrizit

4.Anzat e Panasit

5.Pika e Voeset

6.Gomari i Babatasit

7.Traqollja e Ballkanit etj.


*
LEXONI KRIJIMTARINË LETRARE TË POETIT KOMBËTAR GJERGJ FISHTA!*



_Shënim: Fotoja më poshtë është një Foto Portret i At Gjergj Fishtës._

----------


## ALBA

Fishta në Kuvendin e Arrës së Madhe (1940

----------


## ALBA

Fishta në bibliotekën françeskane

----------


## ALBA

Fishta me dekorata

----------


## ALBA

Fishta i dekoruem 4 herë, nga Turqia, Austria, Greqia e Vatikani

----------


## ALBA

Fishta me familjen e vet

----------


## ALBA

Shtjefën Gjeçovi, Loro Mitrovic´, Fishta

----------


## ALBA

Karl Prennushi, Fishta, Justin Rrota e Shtjefën Gjeçovi

----------


## ALBA

Fishta në Kuvend të Gjuhadolit

----------


## ALBA

Luigj Gurakuqi, Fishta, Ndre Mjedja

----------


## ALBA

Fishta me Dom Dedë Kolecin (1908

----------


## ALBA

Shpija ku lindi Fishta

----------


## ALBA

Fishta në muzeun françeskan

----------


## ALBA

Fishta, Paris (1920)

----------


## ALBA

Fishta, Pragë (1937

----------

